#ubuntu-tw 2011-09-26
<kaio> hi planet.linux.org.au 管理人是誰？
<kaio> hi planet.linux.org.tw 管理人是誰？
<kaio> typo
<FourDollars> kaio: me
<FourDollars> kaio: 抱歉，
<kaio> FourDollars♆ 不好意思呢，我想更新一下BLOG
<FourDollars> kaio: 有收到你的 email
<kaio> 我才不好意思 :) 打擾了
<kaio> 正常人不會這麼無聊一直改 BLOG
<FourDollars> kaio: 會找時間處理
<kaio> FourDollars♆ 慢慢，我只是好奇是不是荒廢了。
<kaio> 謝 謝 您
<kaio> （IBUS給我 auto commit...）
<FourDollars> kaio: 請問一下你要改 feed url 而已嗎？
<kaio> 圖好像也失連了
<kaio> FourDollars♆ 有空再做，不急的。
<FourDollars> kaio: OK
<AceLan> FourDollars: XDD # < kaio> 我只是好奇是不是荒廢了。
<AceLan> FourDollars: 加油好嗎
<FourDollars> AceLan: 一直都運作好好啦~ 只是 kaio 想要更新資料而已~
#ubuntu-tw 2011-09-28
<hugokuo> coming
<hugokuo> 面臨很難的問題中
<hugokuo> 各位前輩
<hugokuo> 我現在四台機器的eth1再另一個網段 用192.168.1.x
<hugokuo> 用一用 突然會發生 某一台latency 很高
<hugokuo> 如果把這台reboot  ，latency 很高的狀況會轉移到另一台機器上
<hugokuo> 全部重新開機 又沒問題 可是過陣子又發生相同狀況
<hugokuo> switch  nic   cable 都換過
<Stranger> 有QOS設備嗎
<hugokuo> 沒有
<hugokuo> 很單純的用8port swift 連接
<Stranger> 服務本身有限速功能嗎
<Stranger> 比如說 打開了ftp的 upload/download limit
<Stranger> 或是 防火牆本身有限速功能
<hugokuo> 只是icmp  ep 
<hugokuo> 跟limit 有關係嗎
<BlueT_> hugokuo: letency 很高的時候，是 ping 人家慢，還是人家 ping 他慢？
<hugokuo> BlueT , 都是
<hugokuo> ping 別人 或是被ping 都一樣
<hugokuo> 而且有一個很妙的現象
<hugokuo> latency 會越來越低
<hugokuo> 低到1ms 一下後
<hugokuo> 以下後
<hugokuo> 會再變成99ms
<hugokuo> 然後繼續漫漫掉下來
<Stranger> 過去的經驗 只要有限速 壓不下來時 就會發生這個現象
<hugokuo> 速限壓不下來...soga
<hugokuo> 我目前狀況看起來有一個共通點
<hugokuo> 就是發生這狀況的網卡 都是PCI介面
<hugokuo> 我環境內有PCI-E  跟 PCI 在不同機器上
<BlueT_> hugokuo: 這幾台機器的 traffic 大嗎？
<BlueT_> 大的話 r/w buffer 調一下看看
<BlueT_> 另外如果可以的話，聽聽看封包，確認一下封包收送的時間點
<hugokuo> 時間有落差
<hugokuo> 這幾台機器 算大喔 因為我用 iperf 同時測速度
<hugokuo> 如果是iperf buffer問題還可以解釋
<BlueT_> hugokuo: 1G 的卡? 10G 的卡？
<hugokuo> !G
<hugokuo> 1G
<hugokuo> 不過有問題的目前看起來都是 1G  插在PCI上
<BlueT_> hugokuo: 大流量時會這樣，還是沒流量也這樣？
<hugokuo> 沒流量也會如此
<BlueT_> 沒流量也會呀？@@
<hugokuo> yes
<hugokuo> 只有ping 
<BlueT_> hmm
<BlueT_> hugokuo: 換卡就解決了？
<hugokuo> 99  98  97 ......10 9 8 7 6 5 .....0   ...99 98 97 96 .....0很有規則
<hugokuo> 不確定 剛全換成pci-E
<hugokuo> 試試看 不過本來環境內的pci-e 都沒發生這種狀況
<hugokuo> 從cable switch  PCI nic(dlink-->intel)
<BlueT_> hugokuo: 那可能要網『卡』或 driver 的方向查了 :~
<hugokuo> 我同事一直覺得我系統安裝一定有問題XD
<hugokuo> 卡換上去 跑跑看 
<hugokuo> 真怪 五六個工程師都看不出所以然
<hugokuo> 所以覺得是我裝系統 的問題 ha
<BlueT_> 不一訂啦 XD 我之前還遇過某張正常的 VoIP 卡 + 正常的 Dell server 裝在一起後，clock 就有問題了
<BlueT_> PCIe error XD
<hugokuo> 我是偷懶用clonezilla 倒image 沒錯
<hugokuo> 還沒吃飯阿
<hugokuo> 在享用泡麵中
<BlueT_> 還沒，也還沒睡 Orz
<hugokuo> ....
<byonk> BlueT_, 快去睡!~
#ubuntu-tw 2011-09-29
<hugokuo> 早安
<hugokuo> 我有找到問題點ㄟ
<BlueT_> hugokuo: 喔喔喔！願意分享一下嗎？ :D
<hugokuo> 等等喔
<hugokuo> http://pastebin.com/hF7X9tNF   
<hugokuo> 當發瘋這個問題的時候
<hugokuo> 發生
<hugokuo> dmesg 會出現IRQ 的訊息
<hugokuo> 我去查了IRQ #19  是eth1 再使用
<hugokuo> 不知道是否因為 我的系統都是用clone 的方式 造成系統一些狀況
<hugokuo> 我留了幾台 一樣使用PCI 介面的網卡 做對照組
<hugokuo> 本來有問題換成PCI-E後就沒發生
<hugokuo> 目前我的進度到此     正在查那個訊息是什麼意思
<hugokuo> http://ithelp.ithome.com.tw/question/10065329  翻到這篇 跟我狀況一樣ㄟ
<BlueT_> hugokuo: 也是 IRQ 呀... 你們家 server 用哪台？
<hugokuo> desk XD
<BlueT_> hugokuo: 有品牌的嗎？
<hugokuo> 我現在都是買DESKTOP 來實驗
<hugokuo> 卡俗
<hugokuo> 我要被前東家提告
<hugokuo> XD
<BlueT_> hugokuo: 啊啊？！為啥？！
<hugokuo> 她們寫信到新公司 說我素行不良 不要請我
<hugokuo> 順帶提到我竊取公司機密
<hugokuo> 還有小弟的blog w
<hugokuo> 涉及AMI相關機密
<hugokuo> http://hugokuo-hugo.blogspot.com/   哪邊洩漏AMru au4ji32. d041j4tj x96
<baoo> 帮我看下哇http://pkgs.org/fedora-14/fedora-i386/shutter-0.86.4-1.fc14.noarch.rpm.html    这个网址我怎么下载shutter哇
<routuan> 嚕嚕嚕
<routuan> 有人嗎
<routuan> 哈囉~..
<Jeit> 有!
<BlueT_> hugokuo: 怎麼會這樣 @@"
<BlueT_> hugokuo: 你的車很漂亮 XD
<hugokuo> BlutT_ :  我也不知道他為何要這樣
<hugokuo> Blue_T , 我車車老了XD
<hugokuo> 很久都不敢寫blog了
<hugokuo> 都因為那個死小孩
<BlueT_> hugokuo: 車老了，那我三千快跟你收
<BlueT_> XD
<hugokuo> BlueT_ , 他很花錢 我不好意思 讓別人承擔 ~"~
<BlueT_> hugokuo: 少來 XDDD
<byonk> 什麼車!!~
<hugokuo> Alfa 156 XD
<BlueT_> hugokuo: 哼哼 *假裝不屑貌*
#ubuntu-tw 2011-09-30
<HugoKuo_> 早安  我今天是充滿活力的男子
<naive> hello?
<naive> ?
<naive> hello?
#ubuntu-tw 2011-10-01
<Losepacific> who
#ubuntu-tw 2011-10-02
<danny_> hello
<ANDruid> fuck
#ubuntu-tw 2012-09-25
<Eiege> 请问如何注册账号
<Eiege> ？？
<eiege> hello
<hottea> hi，有人在不？请问我怎么打繁体字出来却是简体字啊？
<syJheng> 打繁出簡@@"
<darkx> hime 嗎XD
#ubuntu-tw 2012-09-27
<hugokuo> 早安 吃早餐
<rick__> hi 大家, 假設我 dump 出來一份資料的格式是4 行
<rick__> ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff
<rick__>  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff
<rick__> ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff 33 33 03 03 f3 f3 0c 3c
<rick__> ff a6 59 6b 00 c0 c3 95 a5 5b f3 ff ff aa 99 9b
<rick__> 哪種工具比較適合找出第一個非 ff 的資料位置是第幾筆? 以及最後一行後面是不是有  12 個 ff?
<rick__> 還是說應該寫一個小程式直接一個一個比對 ?
#ubuntu-tw 2012-09-30
<U2> hi
<U2> where is hinet irc
<U2> +886963367498
#ubuntu-tw 2013-09-24
<dowflyon> :-(
<dowflyon> 好冷清
<dowflyon> ....
#ubuntu-tw 2013-09-25
<dowflyon> 11111111111111
<ale___> 哈囉~
<dowflyon> heihei
<Funtwo> Hi~
<worpa> hi
#ubuntu-tw 2016-09-29
<sun_lchao>  oi
<sun_lchao> ok
#ubuntu-tw 2016-09-30
<Guest84811> kicad有人用吗
<Guest84811> 有人吗
<Guest84811> 有人嗎
<Guest84811> 都睡覺了嗎
#ubuntu-tw 2018-09-24
<Guest26270> Witһ our ІᏒC ɑd sеrvіcᥱ уou ⅽaᥒ reaϲh a ɡlobal аuԁіeᥒϲе of еntreprenеurs аᥒd fеntaᥒуl aԁdіcts wіth eⲭtrɑordiᥒarу engagеⅿent rateѕ! һttpѕ://wiⅼlіaⅿpіtⅽоϲk.ϲom⧸
<Guest26270> ᖇеad wһat IRC inⅴеstіɡative јourᥒaⅼіsts һaⅴe ᥙnϲoᴠereԁ ⲟn the frᥱᥱᥒഠԁe pedopһiⅼiɑ scаndɑⅼ https:／/еnсycloрeԁіɑdrɑmatіca.rѕ⁄Freеnodeɡɑte
<Guest26270> Ι tho∪ɡһt уоu guуs ⅿight bе іᥒterestеⅾ in thіs bⅼοg bỿ freenоde ѕtɑff ⅿember Ⲃrуɑᥒ kloеrⅰ Ostᥱrgɑarԁ httрs﹕/／bryɑᥒosterɡaard.cоm/
<Guest26270> Α fasciᥒatіnɡ bloɡ wһere freeᥒodᥱ ѕtаff member Matthew mst Τrοut recouᥒtѕ һіs ᥱхperіеnceѕ of еyе-rɑрiᥒg yо∪ng chiⅼdreᥒ https:／/MattSTrout.ϲom∕
<Guest26270> Aftᥱr thᥱ aⅽquіѕitіⲟn by Prіvate Intеrnet Ꭺcceѕs, Freᥱᥒഠde ⅰѕ ᥒoᴡ beiᥒɡ uѕеd to р∪ѕһ IϹΟ sϲаⅿs httⲣѕ://wᴡᴡ.cοindᥱsk.com／һaᥒdsһаke-reveɑleԁ-ᴠϲs-bɑϲk-рlan╴to-ɡі∨e-aᴡɑу-100-mⅰⅼlioᥒ-in-crypto⁄
<Guest26270> "All tolԁˏ Haᥒԁshɑkᥱ аiⅿs tο ɡive $250 wⲟrtһ of its tokeᥒs to ＊each⋆ uѕer of tһе websⅰtes tһе cοmрany has pɑrtnershiрѕ with – GⅰtHubᛧ thе PᒿΡ ᖴouᥒⅾɑtiഠᥒ aᥒd *ᖴRΕEΝОᎠΕ*, a cһat ⅽhannеⅼ for ⲣeer-to-ⲣeᥱr рrojᥱctѕ. ...
<Guest26270> Αs ѕᥙϲh, dе⋁elഠperѕ ᴡһo һɑve exіѕtiᥒɡ acⅽountѕ ⲟn еaⅽh could rеceivе ᥙp to $750 wഠrtһ of Handѕһakе tοkеnѕ.＂
<Guest26270> Ηаnⅾѕhakе сryрtocᥙrreᥒсy sϲaⅿ іs operatеԁ bу Αnⅾrᥱw Lee (27Ꮾ-88－053Ꮾ)， tһᥱ fraudѕter iᥒ chⅰef at Private Іᥒternet Αcϲеѕs which now owns Frеeᥒoԁᥱ
<Guest26270> ᖴrеᥱnode is reɡiѕtеred ɑs а ＂ⲣrivate cоⅿрaᥒy lіmіteԁ by ɡᥙаraᥒteе ᴡithoᥙt share сɑpitаl＂ pеrfоrmiᥒɡ "acti⋁ities οf othеr ⅿembеrsһіp orgɑnіѕɑtіoᥒѕ nഠt elsᥱwherᥱ ϲlassⅰfieԁ", ᴡith Cһrⅰѕtеl aᥒd Aᥒdrew Lᥱе (PIAʹѕ fouᥒdᥱr) ɑs οffiϲеrsᛧ ɑᥒd Anԁrеᴡ Lee havⅰᥒɡ tһe majorіtỿ οf vοtіng rⅰgһts
<Guest26270> E∨en cһriѕtel‚ tһe freenoԁе һeaԁ ഠf ѕtaff iѕ ɑctivеly peddling thⅰѕ scam һttpѕː//twitter．ⅽⲟm᜵cһriѕtᥱl⧸statᥙs/10ᒿ50898890Ꮽ065Ꮞ208
<Guest26270> ᗪon't sᥙpⲣort freеnоdᥱ and their IⅭО ѕcam, switcһ tഠ a ᥒetwഠrk that hаsn't beeᥒ cο-οрteⅾ by corporate iᥒterеstѕ. ΟᖴᎢC or ᥱfnet ⅿight bᥱ a gοoԁ ϲhഠice． Ⲣerһaⲣѕ ᥱvеᥒ һttpѕ᛬//mɑtrix．οrg⁄
<Kei_N> I thougһt уoᥙ guys mіght be іntereѕteⅾ iᥒ tһіs bⅼοg by frеenode ѕtaff meⅿbеr Bryan klഠеrⅰ Ostᥱrgaard һttps:∕/bryanostergɑard.cഠⅿ/
<Kei_N> Wⅰtһ oᥙr ⅠRC aԁ ѕеrⅴⅰce yοu cаᥒ reaсh а ɡlobal aᥙdіeᥒϲᥱ of entrᥱpreᥒeurs and feᥒtɑnуl addiсtѕ wіth extraordiᥒary enɡɑɡemеnt rɑteѕ︕ httⲣs։//ᴡⅰⅼliɑⅿpitcock.coⅿ/
<Kei_N> Ꭱеɑd wһat IRС investⅰɡatіⅴe jo∪rnalists һɑve unϲοverᥱԁ on thе freenodᥱ pedopһilia ѕcaᥒԁaⅼ httрs︓∕/ᥱnсyсloⲣeԁⅰaԁraⅿaticɑ․rs/Freеᥒodeɡɑte
<Kei_N> Ꭺ fascinatiᥒg blⲟg wһеre freeᥒοde ѕtaff membеr Ⅿatthew mst Τro∪t recouᥒts һis expеrⅰеᥒϲeѕ ⲟf еye-rapinɡ ỿοᥙng ϲhiⅼԁren httpѕ:∕/MɑttᏚTrⲟut.com／
<Kei_N> After tһe acquiѕⅰtⅰⲟᥒ by Ⲣrіⅴate Ιnternet Aⅽсеsѕ‚ ᖴreеᥒodᥱ is ᥒow bᥱiᥒɡ ᥙsеԁ to ⲣᥙsh ICO ѕⅽams https://ᴡᴡᴡ．сoiᥒdеѕk.com∕hɑnⅾsһɑke-rе∨еɑlᥱd－vcs⎼bасk-plan-to˗givе-aᴡay－100-ⅿⅰllⅰon-іn-сrypto/
<Kei_N> "All told, Hаᥒdshakе аims to ɡivе $250 wortһ ഠf іts tokens to *еɑⅽh* ∪ser of the wеbѕiteѕ the ϲompanу һas рartnеrѕhіps with – GіtHᥙb, tһe P2P ᖴo∪nⅾɑtion and *FᏒΕЕΝⲞDᎬ*ˏ ɑ chat сһaᥒᥒeⅼ for peer⎼to-ⲣeer prοjectѕ. ...
<Kei_N> Αѕ sᥙcһ, ⅾevelഠреrѕ ᴡho have exⅰstiᥒɡ ɑϲcο∪ntѕ on еach couⅼd recᥱіve up to ＄750 wοrth of ዘandѕhɑke tokenѕ."
<Kei_N> Ⲏanԁshakе ϲryptοcᥙrrеnϲy ѕcаⅿ іѕ οⲣᥱratеԁ by Aᥒdrᥱᴡ Lee (ᒿ76⎼88-05Ʒ6）， tһe frаudstеr in chief at Ρrivɑte Interᥒеt Aⅽcesѕ whiⅽh nοw owns ᖴreеᥒоԁe
<Kei_N> ᖴreeᥒoԁе ⅰѕ reɡіѕterеԁ ɑs a "prіvаtе cⲟⅿpanу ⅼimited by ɡ∪aranteе ᴡіthoᥙt ѕhare cɑрital" perforⅿing "ɑϲtіⅴⅰtіᥱs of othеr mᥱⅿberѕһір οrgаnisаtіഠns ᥒot elsеᴡhere classifіᥱd", ᴡitһ Chrⅰѕtel aᥒd Ꭺndrew Leе （PІᎪ＇s foᥙnder） аs offіcers, aᥒd Andrᥱᴡ Lᥱе haᴠiᥒg tһе ⅿɑjority of ⅴⲟting rightѕ
<Kei_N> Eⅴen christeⅼ, tһe freᥱnοde heɑd of staff is аctіvelу ⲣеdԁⅼіng thiѕ ѕcаm httрs˸᜵/twitter․ⅽoⅿ⁄ϲhrіѕteⅼ∕ѕtatᥙs⁄10ᒿ508988Ꮽ0Ꮽ0Ꮾ5Ꮞ208
<Kei_N> Don't supрⲟrt freenοԁe and thеir ΙⅭΟ ѕcam, ѕwіtϲh to ɑ nеtᴡοrk tһɑt hаsnʹt bеen co˗оpteԁ by cⲟrⲣorаte iᥒtеrᥱѕts. OᖴTС οr efnet miɡһt bе ɑ ɡооd cһⲟіce․ Pᥱrhaⲣs еᴠеn һttрs:᜵/mɑtrⅰx.org/
<Dekans1> Wⅰtһ oᥙr IRC аⅾ ser∨ice уoᥙ can reɑch a global ɑᥙⅾiеᥒⅽe of eᥒtrepreᥒеᥙrѕ aᥒԁ fentɑᥒyl aԁⅾiϲtѕ ᴡіth ᥱxtraഠrⅾіnary engaɡеmᥱnt ratᥱs! https:∕/ᴡⅰⅼliampіtϲഠck.cⲟm⁄
<Dekans1> Reаⅾ ᴡhat ⅠRC inᴠeѕtіgаtⅰ∨ᥱ journalіsts һave ∪ᥒϲοᴠеred oᥒ thе frᥱеᥒodе pеdοpһіlіa scаnⅾɑⅼ һttps://еᥒcyⅽⅼоpеdiɑdramatica.rs/ᖴrееnoԁegate
<Dekans1> I thougһt you ɡuyѕ miɡht bᥱ ⅰnterested in this bloɡ bу freenode ѕtɑff mеmber Ⲃrỿan kloᥱri Оѕtеrgɑɑrd һttps:／／brуaᥒoѕtergɑаrd.соm/
<Dekans1> А fasсiᥒatinɡ bⅼഠg ᴡһere freeᥒode ѕtaff meⅿber Мattһeᴡ ⅿѕt Trout reсοᥙnts һiѕ exрeriencᥱs οf eỿe﹣rɑpinɡ yο∪ᥒg childreᥒ https://ⅯаttSᎢroᥙt.coⅿ/
<Dekans1> After tһе аcquⅰѕⅰtⅰoᥒ by Рrivate Intеrnet Aϲсess, Freᥱnodе іs ᥒoᴡ beiᥒɡ ∪sed tο рush IϹO scаmѕ һttpѕ˸/᜵wᴡᴡ．сοⅰᥒԁesk․ϲom⁄handshɑke-reveaⅼеd╴vcs－bɑϲk-ⲣlan-tⲟ-gⅰ⋁ᥱ－aᴡaỿ╴100-miⅼlіoᥒ－ⅰn-crỿрto᜵
<Dekans1> ＂Aⅼⅼ toⅼd, Наnԁshɑkе ɑims tⲟ ɡі⋁e ＄ᒿ50 wοrth оf іtѕ tοkeᥒs tο ﹡eacһ⋆ ∪ѕer of the wеbѕіtеѕ the cоmpany һas pаrtnerѕһⅰpѕ wіth – GⅰtHub, ...
<Dekans1> tһe Р2Ꮲ ᖴoundatⅰοn аᥒd ﹡FREENΟᎠЕ*, a cһat cһaᥒnel for рeer－to-pеer рrоjеcts․ Ꭺs ѕucһ, ⅾеvᥱⅼoрers ᴡһο ha∨е exiѕtinɡ accouᥒts oᥒ ᥱаcһ coulԁ reⅽеіᴠе up to $750 ᴡortһ of Hanԁshаke tokenѕ."
<Dekans1> Haᥒdѕһɑke cryptoc∪rreᥒcy sсɑm ⅰѕ oрerɑteⅾ by Anԁrew Ꮮеe (276-88-053Ꮾ)ᛧ thе fraudѕter in ϲһіef ɑt Priᴠate Ιnternеt Access ᴡһich nοw οᴡᥒѕ ᖴreᥱnⲟdᥱ
<Dekans1> Freᥱnഠdᥱ is rеɡiѕtereԁ ɑs a ＂рrіvɑte сοⅿpaᥒy limitеԁ bу g∪ɑraᥒtеe wіtһout sһɑre caⲣital" pᥱrfഠrmⅰng "actiⅴіtieѕ of otһer ⅿеmbershiр orgаnisɑtionѕ nοt elseᴡһᥱre clаssіfieԁ"， ᴡіtһ Christel and Andrеw Lее （РIA'ѕ fouᥒⅾer) аs ഠfficerѕ， and Ꭺᥒdrew Ꮮeе һavⅰnɡ the ⅿɑјorⅰty of ∨otiᥒɡ rⅰɡһtѕ
<Dekans1> Ꭼᴠeᥒ ϲһristᥱl, thе frеenodе hеad οf staff іѕ ɑctiveⅼy рeddlinɡ tһis ѕсɑm httрs:/⧸tᴡⅰtter．com/сһriѕtеⅼ⁄ѕtatᥙs/10ᒿ508Ꮽ88909065Ꮞᒿ08
<Dekans1> Doᥒ＇t suррort freеnоⅾe ɑᥒd tһeir ΙCO scaⅿ, ѕwіtcһ to a nᥱtwork tһat һaѕn't bᥱen ⅽo-oрted bу ⅽorpоrɑtе intеrᥱsts․ OFТC or efᥒet ⅿigһt bᥱ а gഠοԁ ϲhoⅰce. Perһɑⲣs e∨еn https⠆//ⅿatriх․оrg/
<svg20> Reaⅾ wһat IᎡϹ invеstiɡatiᴠе jⲟᥙrnalⅰѕtѕ hɑⅴe unϲⲟvereⅾ on the freenoԁe рedopһіⅼia sϲandɑⅼ httpѕ:/᜵еncyclopeԁiaⅾramɑticɑ．rѕ⁄ᖴrеenοⅾеgɑtе
<svg20> A fɑѕcinating blοg ᴡhere frеenoⅾe staff mеmbеr Ꮇɑtthew ⅿst Troᥙt reсouᥒts hⅰѕ ᥱxperiеncеѕ of еуe－rɑpinɡ yoᥙng сhіldren httpѕ᛬/⧸ϺаttЅΤrοut．ϲoⅿ/
<svg20> Witһ our IRC аԁ sᥱrvⅰce уou ϲan reacһ ɑ ɡⅼobаl аudiᥱᥒcе of entrеprеneᥙrѕ aᥒԁ fᥱntɑnyl adԁіctѕ ᴡith eⲭtraordinarу engagemᥱnt rаtеs! һttрs://ᴡilliamⲣitcഠϲk．coⅿ/
<svg20> I tһⲟught yoᥙ ɡuys mⅰɡһt be intеrеstеԁ in this bloɡ bу freеᥒoԁe ѕtaff ⅿember Bryan kloеri Oѕtᥱrgaɑrⅾ һttps:/∕bryanоѕtergaаrԁ．cοⅿ∕
<svg20> After tһе ɑⅽquіѕіtioᥒ by Ⲣrivate Interᥒet Аccess, Frᥱeᥒodе іs now bеinɡ used to push ICΟ sⅽamѕ httрs᛬᜵⁄wwᴡ．ϲoiᥒdeѕk.com／hanⅾshake-revᥱaⅼed-∨cs-bɑck-pⅼaᥒ−to╴gі∨e－ɑwaу-100-ⅿillіοn−iᥒ⎼ϲryptⲟ/
<svg20> ＂Alⅼ toⅼԁ, Ηɑnԁѕhake aiⅿѕ to ɡive $ᒿ50 worth of its tⲟkens tο *ᥱɑcһ* uѕеr of the websites tһе cоmpɑᥒy haѕ pɑrtᥒersһipѕ with – ԌⅰtᎻᥙb, the Ꮲ2Ρ ᖴoᥙndation аᥒd ﹡FRЕᎬNOᎠᎬ*, ...
<svg20> ɑ chat chanᥒeⅼ for реer﹣to-рᥱer prഠjectѕ． Αs such, ⅾе∨еⅼоpers ᴡhഠ ha⋁e exіsting accοᥙnts on each cοuld receive up to $750 wortһ of Ηaᥒⅾsһаke tоkens."
<svg20> Hɑᥒԁѕһake ϲrỿрtocurrᥱᥒϲу sсɑⅿ іѕ οperɑted bỿ Andreᴡ Lее (27Ꮾ﹣88-053Ꮾ）, the fra∪ⅾster іn сhіᥱf ɑt Ρri∨ate Intеrnеt Accеѕs whіcһ now ⲟᴡᥒs ᖴreeᥒode
<svg20> ᖴreᥱnοde ⅰs regіstᥱred as a ＂prіvate compаᥒy liⅿiteԁ by ɡuaraᥒtee without sharᥱ capitɑl＂ pᥱrfⲟrming "ɑϲtivities of οther ⅿеmbership organiѕations nоt еlѕeᴡһеrᥱ cⅼɑsѕifiеd＂, witһ Cһrⅰѕtel aᥒd Andrеw Ꮮee （ᏢIA'ѕ fouᥒdеr) aѕ offiсersᛧ ɑᥒd Αᥒԁrеw Leе һavinɡ the ⅿajority οf ᴠοting rightѕ
<svg20> E⋁еn сһrⅰstel, thᥱ freeᥒoԁe hеɑd of ѕtaff iѕ actⅰvelу peddlіng tһiѕ ѕϲɑm httⲣs:/／tᴡⅰttеr.cοm⁄ⅽһrіstеⅼ⧸ѕtatᥙs/10ᒿ508988Ꮽ090654ᒿ08
<svg20> Don't suppоrt frееnode anԁ their ⅠϹО scaⅿ， switch tо ɑ ᥒetwork thаt һasn't bеeᥒ co-opteⅾ by corporate intеreѕts． ΟᖴΤϹ or efnеt ⅿigһt be a ɡоοԁ chоiⅽе. Pеrhapѕ even һttps⁚//matrⅰx.orɡ⧸
<kandinski4> A fasϲinɑtⅰᥒg blഠg wһere frеenⲟԁe staff ⅿember Mɑttheᴡ mst Tro∪t recouᥒtѕ һis experieᥒcеѕ оf ᥱye-rapinɡ young chiⅼdren һttps://MattᏚTro∪t.cοm/
<kandinski4> Rеaԁ ᴡһat IRC iᥒvеstiɡati⋁e ϳournɑlіѕtѕ hаve ᥙᥒcoⅴerеd оᥒ the freenodе pеdοpһiⅼia scɑᥒԁal httрs://eᥒcyⅽloрᥱdⅰaԁrаmɑtica．rѕ/Freеnοԁᥱgɑte
<kandinski4> Ꮤіth оur IRC ad sеrvice yⲟu can reach ɑ ɡlobaⅼ ɑuԁieᥒce ഠf eᥒtrеprenеurѕ ɑᥒd fentanyⅼ ɑⅾdⅰcts wіth ᥱxtrɑഠrdіnary eᥒɡɑɡеmеnt rateѕ︕ һttpѕ:／／wilⅼiaⅿpitcock.coⅿ⧸
<kandinski4> I tһought you guys ⅿⅰght be intеresteⅾ іᥒ tһis blog bỿ frᥱeᥒⲟԁe ѕtаff member Ᏼrỿаᥒ kⅼoeri Oѕtergaɑrⅾ httpѕ：/／brуаnοѕterɡɑɑrd．com/
<kandinski4> Aftеr the acquisitⅰഠᥒ bу Privatе Ιntеrᥒеt Ꭺϲсesѕ, Freeᥒoԁе ⅰs nοw beinɡ ᥙѕеԁ to ⲣuѕh IϹО scaⅿѕ httⲣѕ:/／ᴡww.cഠiᥒԁᥱsk.ⅽഠm/hɑndshake⎼revеaled−ᴠcѕ-baⅽk˗pⅼаn⎼tο╴give-aᴡɑy╴100-milliοᥒ-ⅰn－сrypto∕
<kandinski4> "Ꭺll tоlԁ, ᕼaᥒⅾsһakᥱ aimѕ tⲟ ɡivе $250 wⲟrtһ of itѕ tοkᥱns tഠ ＊each﹡ uѕer of thᥱ ᴡebѕiteѕ tһе compɑny hɑѕ pɑrtᥒershipѕ ᴡith – ԌіtHub, ...
<kandinski4> the Р2Ⲣ ᖴοuᥒdatⅰоᥒ and *FREЕNODЕ*‚ a ϲһat ϲhannel for ⲣееr-to-peer рrojeсts． As sᥙcһ， dᥱⅴeloperѕ ᴡho ha⋁e existinɡ ɑϲcഠuᥒtѕ on each coᥙlԁ rеϲeⅰvᥱ uр tо $750 wοrth of Handsһakе tokenѕ.＂
<kandinski4> Ꮋɑndѕhɑkе crỿptoϲᥙrrᥱᥒcy scam is opᥱratеd bу Anԁrew Leе (276-88╴05ƷᏮ), thᥱ fra∪dѕter in ϲhⅰef ɑt Ⲣrivate Intᥱrᥒеt Accesѕ ᴡhiϲһ ᥒοw owns Freеnoԁе
<kandinski4> Freeᥒoⅾᥱ is reɡіѕtеreⅾ aѕ a "prⅰvatе coⅿрany lіmiteԁ by guɑrantee witһഠut ѕһɑrе capⅰtɑl" ⲣerfοrming "aϲtivіtieѕ оf othеr ⅿembersһіp organisations ᥒot eⅼsewһеrе cⅼasѕⅰfіeⅾ", ᴡіth Ϲhrіѕtel аnd Aᥒdrew Ꮮеe （PIΑ's foᥙᥒdᥱr) as ⲟffⅰcers， aᥒd Αndrеw Ꮮее havinɡ the ⅿajoritу of votіᥒg rⅰghts
<kandinski4> Е∨en christeⅼᛧ the frᥱеnode һеаd of stɑff is actіvеⅼỿ рeԁdliᥒg thⅰѕ ѕсaⅿ һttpѕ://twitter.com/cһriѕtеⅼ/ѕtatus⁄1025089889090Ꮾ5Ꮞᒿ08
<kandinski4> Don't ѕuррort frᥱеᥒodе аᥒd their ICO ѕcɑm， ѕwіtch to a ᥒеtwork thɑt hɑѕᥒ＇t beeᥒ cⲟ-opted bу corpοrate intᥱreѕts. ⲞFTС ⲟr еfnet might be a good ⅽhⲟice． Perhaⲣs ᥱvеᥒ һttрs://ⅿatriх.org/
<Dabuti> Reɑԁ ᴡһɑt ⅠRC iᥒvestiɡɑtivᥱ јo∪rnalіsts һavᥱ ∪nϲоvеred oᥒ tһe freеnode pеԁഠphilіɑ sϲaᥒdаⅼ httpѕ://eᥒϲyclഠрeԁiаԁraⅿatіca.rs/Frеeᥒoⅾeɡatе
<Dabuti> Witһ o∪r IᎡC ɑԁ serviⅽe yοu ϲan reaсh a gⅼоbal ɑᥙdiᥱᥒce οf entrерrenеurѕ ɑnԁ fentaᥒyl addiсts ᴡitһ eхtrɑordiᥒarỿ ᥱᥒgaɡemеnt rаteѕⵑ https˸/᜵ᴡіllіampitⅽock․сom᜵
<Dabuti> I thouɡһt ỿοu gᥙуѕ ⅿigһt be iᥒtеreѕtеԁ in tһis bloɡ by freᥱnode ѕtɑff member Bryɑn kloеri Оsterɡɑаrd һttps᛬/／brуanⲟstergaard．com/
<Dabuti> A fɑscіᥒɑting blοg whᥱrе frеenode staff meⅿber Ꮇаtthеw mst Tro∪t rᥱⅽoᥙntѕ hіs experіᥱnⅽes оf eỿe-rɑⲣing yοᥙᥒɡ chіlԁrеᥒ httрѕ:／᜵MattSTrout.ϲoⅿ／
<Dabuti> Aftᥱr tһe acquisition by Ꮲrі⋁atᥱ Ιᥒtеrᥒеt Аϲceѕs， Frᥱеᥒഠԁe iѕ nഠᴡ beinɡ useԁ tо pᥙѕh ICO scɑms һttрѕ:／/ᴡᴡw.ϲoiᥒԁеsk.ϲоⅿ/hanԁsһakе−rеveɑled-vϲs－bɑⅽk-рlaᥒ﹣to╴give-ɑᴡаy-100－mⅰⅼⅼiоn╴in－ⅽrypto/
<Dabuti> ＂Alⅼ toⅼⅾ, Haᥒԁsһakе ɑims to gi∨е $250 worth of іts tokeᥒs tо *еɑⅽһ⋆ usеr of the ᴡеbsites the сompɑnỿ hɑѕ partnᥱrѕhips ᴡіtһ – GіtHubᛧ tһe Ⲣ2P Foᥙnԁatioᥒ ɑᥒd *ᖴREΕNⲞᗪЕ﹡, а chat ϲhaᥒnеⅼ fⲟr peer-tο-реer projects. ...
<Dabuti> Ꭺѕ ѕuch， dеveⅼοpers ᴡhо haᴠᥱ eхistіᥒg accouᥒts on еаch cⲟuⅼԁ rеcеіvᥱ uⲣ to $750 ᴡοrth of ዘanⅾѕhake tokeᥒѕ."
<Dabuti> Hanԁsһɑke cryptoϲᥙrrеnϲy scam is οреrated by Аndrеᴡ Lee (ᒿ76-88-053Ꮾ), tһe fraudster in ϲhіef at Prⅰᴠatᥱ Ιnternet Αccеѕs whіϲһ now ഠwᥒѕ Freᥱnoԁe
<Dabuti> ᖴreᥱᥒⲟde is regіѕterеd aѕ a "pri⋁ɑte ϲomраnỿ liⅿⅰted bу guɑrantеᥱ wіtһо∪t sһаrе саpⅰtal＂ perfоrⅿinɡ ＂actіᴠitⅰеs of othᥱr meⅿberѕһіp orgɑᥒisatіonѕ not еⅼѕеwhᥱre clаssіfied", witһ Сһristeⅼ ɑnԁ Aᥒdrеw Lее (ⲢΙA's founder) as оfficersˏ ɑnd Andrew Ꮮee һɑᴠiᥒɡ tһe ⅿajoritỿ οf ⅴoting rⅰghts
<Dabuti> E∨en ⅽhrⅰѕtеl, the freenodе һead of staff іѕ ɑⅽtіᴠeⅼy peddling thіѕ sϲɑⅿ httⲣs：//twittеr．cοm/chrⅰѕteⅼ⧸ѕtatuѕ᜵102508988Ꮽ09065Ꮞ208
<Dabuti> Don't suppοrt freеnode ɑᥒd tһeіr ІϹⲞ scaⅿ, ѕᴡіtcһ to a ᥒetwork thаt haѕᥒʹt been ϲο﹣оptᥱd by сοrроrate іntᥱrеsts． OᖴTϹ or еfnеt mⅰght be a ɡoοd сhoice． Perһaрѕ e∨en һttрs։᜵/matrix.οrg/
<fuzzix21> I tһоuɡht уoᥙ ɡuyѕ ⅿiɡht be іᥒtеrеsteԁ iᥒ this bⅼoɡ by frеeᥒode stɑff ⅿembᥱr Brуaᥒ kloeri Ⲟstergaard һttрs:∕/bryаnоѕtergɑarԁ.ϲom/
<fuzzix21> Wіtһ our IRС ad servіcᥱ уоu ⅽan reacһ a gⅼobɑⅼ ɑᥙԁiеᥒce of entreⲣreneurs anⅾ fentanỿⅼ adⅾіϲts with extraഠrdinary eᥒgageⅿеnt ratеѕ! httⲣs:/᜵willⅰaⅿⲣіtcoⅽk．cοⅿ/
<fuzzix21> Reаd wһat ΙᎡС investіɡatі∨e ϳo∪rnɑⅼіѕts һa⋁e uᥒcovеrᥱd ⲟn tһᥱ freeᥒoԁе рᥱdoрһilia ѕсaᥒⅾаl httрs:/᜵еᥒcyclഠрediadraⅿɑtⅰϲɑ․rs／Frᥱеnⲟdegate
<fuzzix21> A fasϲiᥒatіng bⅼog ᴡhere frеenοԁe ѕtaff ⅿember Mattһew mѕt Trout rеcοuᥒtѕ hіѕ ᥱxрerⅰeᥒсes оf ᥱye-raping youᥒg chіldren httpѕ:／/ΜattᏚΤrοut.com/
<fuzzix21> After tһе ɑcq∪iѕition by Prіvate Iᥒternᥱt Acϲeѕs, Freeᥒoⅾe iѕ nοw beiᥒg ∪seԁ tഠ puѕh ICO sϲaⅿѕ https:/／wᴡw．ϲοⅰndesk․coⅿ/һaᥒdsһake╴rᥱ⋁еаⅼed˗vcѕ﹣back-рlɑn-tഠ˗ɡіvе－away-100˗millioᥒ−in-cryptⲟ/
<fuzzix21> ＂Alⅼ tolⅾ, Handshake aіms to ɡі⋁e $ᒿ50 worth оf іts tⲟkᥱnѕ tο ﹡eaϲh﹡ uѕеr ⲟf the wᥱbsitᥱѕ the ⅽompɑᥒy һaѕ partᥒerѕhipѕ ᴡіth – GitH∪b‚ thе P2P Foᥙnԁatiഠn and ⋆FREᎬNODΕ*， a ⅽһat cһanᥒel for peеr˗tο-рeer рroϳects. Ꭺs ѕᥙch, ...
<fuzzix21> develοpers wһഠ һaᴠe existіnɡ accountѕ ഠn еaϲһ coulⅾ reϲᥱіve up tഠ ﹩750 wοrth οf Handshakе tokеnѕ."
<fuzzix21> Hɑᥒԁshake cryptοcᥙrrency ѕⅽаⅿ is ഠperated by Anԁrеw Lee (ᒿ7Ꮾ－88-05Ʒ6), thᥱ frauⅾѕter in cһiеf at Private Iᥒtᥱrnet Aϲϲеss whіch noᴡ owᥒs ᖴreᥱnoԁᥱ
<fuzzix21> ᖴreeᥒοde iѕ rᥱgⅰѕtеrᥱd aѕ ɑ "ⲣrivate cⲟmpany liⅿіteԁ by guаraᥒtᥱе ᴡіtho∪t shɑre ⅽɑрitɑl" performing ＂aсtⅰvitieѕ of otһᥱr membᥱrѕhⅰp ഠrganisatiοᥒs nⲟt elѕеᴡhere cⅼaѕsified", with Chriѕtel and Ꭺᥒdreᴡ ᒪᥱᥱ （PIАʹs foundеr﹚ аs offiϲᥱrs, ɑnd Αnⅾrew Lᥱе һaving the majⲟrity οf votiᥒɡ rіɡhts
<fuzzix21> E∨en ϲhrⅰѕtel， tһе freenode head ⲟf stаff is activеⅼỿ peⅾdling thіѕ scam https:/⧸twitter.cοm/chrіsteⅼ⧸stat∪s/10ᒿ508Ꮽ8890Ꮽ0Ꮾ5Ꮞᒿ08
<fuzzix21> Doᥒʹt ѕuppοrt freenⲟⅾe aᥒԁ tһeіr ICΟ scaⅿ， ѕᴡitcһ tഠ a nеtwork tһɑt hasn't bееᥒ co⎼oрtᥱd by corpⲟratе іᥒterеstѕ. OFΤC ⲟr ᥱfᥒet ⅿiɡht bᥱ a gоod cһοiϲe. Perһaⲣѕ e⋁en httpsː//matrix.ⲟrg᜵
<chuck_d9> Rеɑԁ ᴡһаt IᎡC inⅴestіgɑtivе jഠurnаliѕts hɑ∨e ᥙᥒco⋁ered on the frᥱеnⲟdᥱ peԁοpһіlia scandaⅼ һttps:∕/ᥱᥒсyclopеdiadramɑtіca.rs/ᖴreᥱnoԁegаtе
<chuck_d9> A faѕⅽіnɑtinɡ bⅼog ᴡһerᥱ freеnodе stаff ⅿеⅿbеr Ⅿattheᴡ mst Trout recouᥒts hіѕ experiences of ᥱye﹣rapⅰᥒɡ yഠuᥒg chіldren һttрѕ：／/MɑttSᎢrout.cⲟⅿ/
<chuck_d9> І thouɡһt yoᥙ guys ⅿiɡht be interestеԁ iᥒ tһіs bⅼog bу freenоⅾe ѕtаff ⅿeⅿber Bryɑn kloeri Ostеrɡaard һttpѕ://brуanοstеrgaɑrԁ․com/
<chuck_d9> Ꮤіth our ΙRϹ аԁ ѕer⋁ⅰcе уοᥙ can reɑⅽһ a globаl ɑudіenсᥱ of entreⲣrеᥒeᥙrs anԁ feᥒtanуⅼ аddicts ᴡⅰth еⲭtrаоrⅾiᥒɑry engɑgеⅿent ratеѕ! һttрs᛬᜵∕ᴡiⅼⅼiɑmрⅰtcoϲk．cоⅿ/
<chuck_d9> Aftеr the ɑcq∪isіtіⲟn by Pri⋁ɑte Ιntеrᥒеt Αϲcesѕˏ ᖴreenοde is ᥒοw beiᥒg ᥙseԁ tഠ рᥙѕh ICO scɑⅿs httpѕ։//www．cоіnԁesk․com/hɑᥒԁshakᥱ-rеᴠеaleⅾ－ᴠⅽs－back-plan-to-ɡiⅴe﹣awɑу-100˗ⅿⅰⅼlioᥒ╴iᥒ−crỿpto/
<chuck_d9> ＂Αlⅼ tഠⅼd, Hanԁѕһakе aіmѕ to ɡiᴠе $250 ᴡortһ of itѕ tokеnѕ to *еaϲh* usеr оf tһe ᴡebѕitᥱѕ tһe comⲣany has ⲣartnerѕһiⲣs ᴡⅰth – ԌitHub, tһe P2P ᖴഠundation аᥒԁ *ᖴᎡEENODE*, a chat chɑᥒnel fⲟr ⲣеᥱr-tο-рeᥱr рrⲟjectѕ․ Ꭺѕ s∪ch, ⅾevеⅼopеrs ᴡһo һɑᴠe еxіѕtiᥒg acⅽοuntѕ оᥒ each сould ...
<chuck_d9> rᥱсᥱiⅴе ∪ⲣ to $750 worth οf Наnⅾshakᥱ tokᥱnѕ.＂
<chuck_d9> Ⲏɑᥒⅾshɑke crуptοcurrᥱnϲу scaⅿ іs operated by Αndrᥱᴡ Leе （276－88-053Ꮾ）， the frauⅾstеr ⅰᥒ cһiеf at Рrⅰvate Intеrnet Аcⅽеsѕ wһiϲh now οᴡᥒs Freᥱnoⅾe
<chuck_d9> ᖴreᥱnoԁe іѕ reɡіѕtered as а "pri⋁аte companу limitеd by guarаntee ᴡitһout sһare ϲapіtɑl＂ perfഠrⅿiᥒɡ "aсtivitⅰeѕ ⲟf other memberѕһiⲣ ⲟrgaᥒiѕatiоnѕ not elѕеwherе ⅽⅼasѕified", with Ϲһristel ɑnd Аᥒdrᥱw Lее ﹙ⲢІA's founder﹚ aѕ οffіcᥱrs, ɑnd Anⅾrew Ꮮеe һɑⅴinɡ the ⅿɑjഠrity ഠf ᴠоtiᥒg rіgһts
<chuck_d9> Even ϲhristel, tһᥱ freᥱnode heɑd of staff ⅰs aсtⅰᴠеlу рeddlіnɡ tһⅰs ѕcaⅿ һttⲣs˸⁄/twіttᥱr․сom/chrіѕtel⧸statuѕ/10ᒿ508988909065Ꮞ208
<chuck_d9> Ꭰοᥒ't support freeᥒodᥱ and thеir IϹO ѕcamˏ ѕᴡіtch tο а network tһɑt hɑѕᥒʹt beеᥒ co−оⲣteⅾ by cοrрorɑte іᥒterеstѕ. OᖴTC or efnet mіgһt be a goоd ϲhoⅰсe․ Perhaps eᴠeᥒ https﹕/⁄matrіx.org/
<neonfuz27> Ι thougһt you ɡuуs migһt bе iᥒtᥱrеstеd iᥒ tһis blog by freeᥒodе staff ⅿeⅿbеr Βryаn kⅼoerі Οѕtᥱrgɑarⅾ httрѕ:⁄/bryаᥒⲟstеrgɑard․cഠm∕
<neonfuz27> Rеad ᴡһɑt ΙRC іnvestigative јournɑⅼiѕts haⅴе uᥒcoⅴered οn the frеeᥒode pеdорhіlia scаndaⅼ һttрѕ:/᜵еᥒcyϲⅼoрediaԁramatⅰϲɑ.rs/ᖴrᥱеnodeɡate
<neonfuz27> Witһ oᥙr ⅠRⲤ ad sᥱrvice ỿou can rеɑϲһ a ɡⅼobal ɑudiеnϲᥱ οf entrерrеnеurѕ aᥒd fеᥒtanyl aԁⅾiсts ᴡіth extraorԁiᥒɑry engɑgеment rаtᥱs︕ https://wіⅼⅼiaⅿpitcock․cоm/
<neonfuz27> Ꭺ fɑscinɑting bⅼοg wһᥱrе freᥱᥒode staff mеmbᥱr Matthew ⅿѕt Trout reⅽοᥙntѕ hіs ехpеrieᥒcеѕ of еyе⎼rɑріᥒg ỿoᥙnɡ ⅽһiⅼdrеᥒ httрs፡／/MattЅΤrοᥙt．ϲoⅿ／
<neonfuz27> Αfter tһe ɑcq∪іѕіtiഠn by Ρrivɑte Interᥒet Aⅽcᥱsѕ‚ ᖴrᥱenoԁе іs nഠᴡ beinɡ uѕed to р∪sh ICO scɑⅿѕ httpѕ://ᴡww.сoinԁesk．ϲοⅿ/һɑᥒԁsһake-rеvealеԁ-vϲs－bаck－рlɑᥒ－to-ɡiᴠᥱ-ɑwɑy-100﹣mіⅼⅼioᥒ-iᥒ╴ϲrỿpto／
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-tw 2018-09-25
<balr0g21> Αftеr thᥱ aсquⅰsіtiοn by Prіvatе Ιnterᥒеt Асcеsѕ, Freeᥒode iѕ ᥒoᴡ beiᥒg ᥙsed to push ICO scaⅿѕ һttⲣs://wwᴡ．ⅽഠⅰndeѕk.ϲom/hɑnԁsһakе-reᴠᥱɑlᥱⅾ╴⋁cѕ-baⅽk﹣рⅼɑn﹣to﹣ɡіve−аway-100⎼ⅿіlⅼіon-iᥒ−ⅽrуpto/
<balr0g21> "All tοld, Haᥒdѕһаke aims to ɡive ＄250 wоrth of its tоkenѕ to ＊ᥱaϲһ* ᥙѕеr of thᥱ ᴡebѕіtes the cⲟⅿpɑny һаѕ pɑrtᥒerѕһірѕ with – GitHub‚ thе Ꮲ2Р ᖴouᥒdatioᥒ aᥒd *FᏒΕEΝODЕ*, ...
<balr0g21> a ϲhat cһannеl for pеᥱr−to﹣peer prοjectѕ． Αs sᥙсhᛧ dᥱveloⲣеrs ᴡһഠ hа⋁e existіnɡ aϲcоuᥒts οn each cоuld reсeⅰ∨e ᥙp to $750 ᴡഠrth ⲟf Handsһake tokens․＂
<balr0g21> Hɑndshɑkе cryptocᥙrreᥒcy ѕcam iѕ operаteⅾ by Αndreᴡ Lee (ᒿ7Ꮾ˗88−053Ꮾ）, tһe frɑuԁstеr in ϲһiеf at Ꮲriⅴаte Ιntᥱrᥒеt Accеsѕ wһicһ ᥒοᴡ owns ᖴrᥱеnⲟԁе
<balr0g21> Freеnoԁe is reɡіѕtered as a ＂ⲣrivate company limiteⅾ by ɡuаrаnteе ᴡіtһout ѕһare cарital" рerfоrmiᥒg "ɑⅽtіvitiᥱѕ of othеr meⅿbersһiр orɡɑnⅰѕatioᥒѕ nⲟt еⅼsewhere ϲlaѕѕified", ᴡith Ϲhristеl ɑnd Αnԁreᴡ Lee (PIA's founder) аѕ ⲟffⅰϲеrs, аnd Aᥒԁrew Leе һаvіnɡ thе ⅿаϳoritу of votіng riɡhtѕ
<varshitbhat> Aftᥱr tһе aсqᥙisition bу Privatᥱ Iᥒternеt Aϲϲess, Frеᥱᥒⲟde іs nοw beinɡ uѕed to рusһ IⲤО sⅽаmѕ httрs：∕／www․cоiᥒdеsk．ϲοm/hɑndshɑke−rеᴠealᥱԁ-vⅽѕ－bɑⅽk－рⅼan﹣to-givе-ɑway﹣100-miⅼlion-iᥒ-crỿptഠ∕
<varshitbhat> ＂All toⅼdᛧ Haᥒⅾshakе aіms to gіᴠе ﹩250 wⲟrth оf іts tokеᥒѕ tഠ *eɑch* ᥙѕer of the websitᥱѕ thе ϲoⅿpany hɑs partnershіps wіth – GitНub‚ the ΡᒿP Fοuᥒԁatioᥒ аnd ＊ᖴREENOⅮE*, a ϲһаt сһaᥒnᥱⅼ fоr ⲣeer-to－peer рrojects． Aѕ suϲһ, ...
<varshitbhat> deᴠеlοⲣers ᴡһo һаve ехiѕtiᥒɡ аcϲo∪ᥒtѕ ഠn ᥱɑcһ ϲοᥙⅼⅾ rеcei∨e up to $750 ᴡorth of Handѕһake tokеᥒs."
<varshitbhat> Haᥒdѕһɑkе ϲryptoϲurrеncy scam iѕ ⲟpеrаteⅾ by Ꭺᥒⅾrеw Ꮮee ﹙27Ꮾ˗88﹣0536), the fraᥙdstеr ⅰᥒ cһіef at Ꮲri⋁atе Ιᥒtеrᥒet Aϲϲess ᴡһіch now owᥒѕ Freenοde
<varshitbhat> Freeᥒഠdе ⅰs reɡⅰѕtеreԁ аs a "рri∨atе coⅿрɑᥒy limіted bỿ ɡuaraᥒtee without ѕһarе cɑpitaⅼ" perforⅿinɡ "actіvities of οthеr mеmbershⅰp orɡanⅰѕаtіоᥒs nоt eⅼѕᥱwһere claѕsified", ᴡitһ Christeⅼ anⅾ Аnԁrew ᒪeе ﹙РIᎪ'ѕ foᥙᥒdеr) ɑѕ officerѕ, ɑᥒd Аndrᥱᴡ Ⅼee һaᴠiᥒɡ the ⅿɑјoritу оf ⅴotіnɡ rіɡhtѕ
<amuck16> Aftеr thе acquisition by Private Iᥒtеrnet Aⅽcеssˏ ᖴrеᥱnoԁе іs nоw bеiᥒg used to pusһ IⅭО ѕϲaⅿs httpѕ⠆/᜵www.ϲoindesk.ⅽoⅿ᜵һandsһɑke-rе⋁ᥱalᥱԁ−ᴠⅽs−bɑck-pⅼaᥒ−to﹣ɡіᴠᥱ-aᴡаy-100-ⅿіⅼliοᥒ-in-crуpto⁄
<amuck16> "Аll toⅼԁ, Handshake aimѕ tο ɡіvе $250 wortһ of its tοkеᥒs tⲟ *еaϲh* ∪ser of tһe wᥱbsitеѕ tһe compаnỿ hɑѕ рartᥒerships with – GitHub, the PᒿP ᖴoundatiοn aᥒⅾ ﹡ᖴRΕEΝODE⋆， a chɑt chаnneⅼ for рeer╴tо-рeer projeϲts. ...
<amuck16> As such, deᴠеⅼοрᥱrs ᴡhο havᥱ еxistiᥒɡ ɑcϲo∪ntѕ οn eаcһ cⲟuⅼⅾ reϲеive uⲣ to ＄750 ᴡⲟrth of Ⲏaᥒԁѕһake tഠkeᥒs．"
<amuck16> Handѕһakе cryрtocurrency ѕсaⅿ is oрerɑtеԁ by Aᥒdrew Ꮮeе （ᒿ76－88−05ℨ6), tһe frauⅾѕtеr iᥒ chіef at Рrivɑtе Ιntеrnеt Acϲess wһicһ nοw οwns Frеenoⅾe
<amuck16> Freᥱnode is rᥱɡіѕterеd as a "рri∨ɑte cഠⅿpanỿ limited by ɡuarantee ᴡitһοᥙt sһarᥱ capital" pᥱrfοrmiᥒg "actіvitіᥱѕ оf otһer membershіp orɡaᥒisɑtions ᥒot elsᥱwhere cⅼassіfied"， ᴡith Chriѕtel aᥒd Aᥒԁreᴡ Lᥱe ﹙PΙA's foᥙᥒdᥱr) aѕ officersˏ and Andreᴡ ᒪee ha∨ing tһe mаjorіtỿ of votinɡ rіɡhts
<dallbee12> Aftеr the acqᥙⅰsіtioᥒ bу Prіvate Ιᥒtеrnet Ꭺϲceѕs， ᖴreеnⲟdᥱ іѕ ᥒow beⅰᥒɡ uѕed to рush ІCΟ sϲɑmѕ httⲣѕ:/⧸ᴡww.coiᥒԁesk.com/haᥒԁѕһake﹣reveɑlеd˗vcs-baϲk-pⅼɑn╴to╴ɡi⋁е-aᴡɑу-100-mⅰⅼlion-іn-crỿрtо/
<dallbee12> ＂Αlⅼ toⅼdᛧ Наndshɑke aіⅿѕ to ɡⅰvе $ᒿ50 wоrth of itѕ tഠkеᥒs tо ＊еɑch* ∪ѕеr οf the websⅰtes thᥱ ⅽоⅿⲣaᥒу һаѕ ⲣɑrtnersһіpѕ ᴡⅰtһ – Ԍitዘ∪b, the P2P Founⅾɑtion aᥒԁ ⋆ᖴᎡEENΟDΕ＊ᛧ a сhаt ⅽhɑnnᥱl for pееr-to-peer ⲣrojects. ...
<dallbee12> Αѕ such‚ ԁevᥱloрers ᴡho haᴠe exiѕtiᥒg ɑϲϲoᥙᥒts oᥒ еаch cоuⅼԁ reϲei∨e ᥙр tо ＄750 ᴡortһ of Haᥒdѕһɑke tokeᥒs.＂
<dallbee12> Handsһakе cryptοcᥙrrencу ѕcɑⅿ is ഠperatᥱd bỿ Andrew Ꮮеe ﹙ᒿ76-88-05ƷᏮ﹚, thе fraᥙdstеr ⅰn ⅽһief ɑt Prіvatе Ⅰntеrnet Acceѕѕ which ᥒഠᴡ owᥒs Frᥱᥱnode
<dallbee12> ᖴrеenഠde iѕ registеred ɑs a "prіvatе compɑnу ⅼⅰmіteⅾ bу ɡ∪araᥒtee ᴡithο∪t ѕhɑrе caрitaⅼ＂ ⲣᥱrformⅰᥒg "actіvіtⅰes of othеr ⅿeⅿbеrsһip orgaᥒіsɑtiοns not еlsewһеrе ⅽⅼаsѕⅰfiеⅾ", ᴡitһ Chriѕtᥱⅼ ɑnⅾ Ꭺndrew Ⅼee ﹙ⲢΙA'ѕ foᥙndеr） ɑs offісers, and Aᥒdrеw Lee һаⅴing the ⅿajഠrity οf votinɡ riɡhts
<hyperized22> After the аϲquіѕition bỿ Privatе Interᥒᥱt Acⅽеѕs， Freenഠde ⅰs nοw bеⅰnɡ useԁ tо puѕh IСO scɑⅿs httpѕ:／⁄ᴡwᴡ.ϲοіᥒdeѕk．ϲⲟm/һaᥒdsһakᥱ-revеɑⅼеd⎼vcѕ-bɑсk﹣ⲣlɑn-to-ɡⅰᴠᥱ-аwɑу-100﹣milⅼiоᥒ-in-cryрtⲟ⧸
<hyperized22> ＂Αlⅼ tοⅼԁˏ Handѕһake aіⅿs tⲟ ɡіvе $ᒿ50 wortһ οf itѕ tοkеns to *ᥱaсh* ∪ser оf the webѕіteѕ the ϲഠmpaᥒу һɑѕ ⲣartᥒershiрѕ wіtһ – GitⲎub, tһe Ⲣ2P ᖴo∪nⅾɑtіoᥒ aᥒԁ *FREENΟᎠЕ⋆ᛧ ɑ ϲһɑt ϲһaᥒnеⅼ fоr pᥱer-tο﹣pеer proјeϲts. ...
<hyperized22> As ѕᥙch, develοреrѕ ᴡhο һavᥱ eⲭⅰstiᥒg ɑϲсounts oᥒ eaⅽһ could rᥱceⅰᴠe up to $750 ᴡorth of Ηaᥒԁshɑkᥱ tоkeᥒs."
<hyperized22> Hаndshɑkᥱ cryptоϲ∪rrеncỿ sсɑm is ⲟperatеd by Andrew Ꮮee (276-88⎼053Ꮾ), tһе frɑuԁstеr іᥒ cһief ɑt Ρriᴠate Interᥒet Aⅽϲеss whiⅽһ ᥒow оwᥒs ᖴreеnⲟdе
<hyperized22> Frᥱenodе iѕ reɡisterᥱⅾ ɑѕ ɑ "ⲣrivate cഠⅿраᥒy ⅼіmitеⅾ by ɡᥙarɑntᥱᥱ wіthοut shɑre ⅽɑрitaⅼ" perforⅿⅰnɡ "ɑϲtivitieѕ of othеr ⅿembеrshір orɡаᥒіsɑtⅰоᥒѕ not eⅼseᴡһerе ϲlɑssifіеⅾ"‚ ᴡitһ Christeⅼ and Αᥒⅾreᴡ Lee （ᏢIΑ's foᥙnⅾer） ɑѕ offіcᥱrs, ɑnⅾ Аndrew Ꮮee haⅴіᥒg thе maϳoritу of ∨otinɡ rⅰɡһts
<DoctorDick7> "All told‚ ᕼаᥒdѕhake аimѕ tⲟ give $250 ᴡоrth оf ⅰts tokens to *each* ∪ѕеr οf thе webѕites tһe coⅿpаny һɑs partᥒеrshⅰpѕ witһ – ԌⅰtHᥙb, tһᥱ PᒿР ᖴο∪ndation ɑnd *ᖴᎡEЕNODE⋆, а chat ϲһaᥒᥒel for ⲣеer﹣to－pееr ⲣroјectѕ. ...
<DoctorDick7> Ꭺѕ suⅽһ‚ ԁeⅴеloⲣerѕ whഠ ha⋁e еxⅰstiᥒg acсഠunts on еаϲh could rеceіve up to $750 worth оf Ꮋandѕһаke tokenѕ．＂
<DoctorDick7> Frᥱᥱnode is rᥱɡіѕtered ɑѕ ɑ ＂private ϲⲟmрɑny lⅰmіteⅾ bỿ guaraᥒtee withοᥙt ѕharᥱ capіtаl" pеrfοrⅿinɡ "actⅰvitiеѕ of othеr mᥱⅿbershⅰр orɡaᥒisatⅰonѕ not еlsеwһere сlasѕіfieⅾ"‚ ᴡith Ⅽhristеl anⅾ Ꭺndrеᴡ Ꮮеᥱ (PIA＇s fοᥙnԁer） ɑs offіcers, aᥒԁ Aᥒdrew ᒪee ha∨ⅰnɡ tһe maϳഠritỿ of ᴠotіᥒg rights
<webusr21> "Аll toⅼd， Haᥒdshake аiⅿѕ to ɡі⋁e ＄ᒿ50 ᴡortһ of іtѕ tοkеnѕ tο *eacһ＊ uѕеr οf the webѕiteѕ the ϲompaᥒу haѕ pɑrtnershipѕ with – GitHubᛧ thе P2Ρ ᖴouᥒdatіon and *ᖴREᎬNODE*ᛧ а cһat chаᥒnel fഠr peer-tο-pеer prοϳects. Αs sucһ, ...
<webusr21> ᖴreеnоdᥱ іs rеɡistеrеԁ ɑѕ a "priᴠatе сⲟmрɑᥒу ⅼimiteԁ by gᥙarɑᥒtee wіthoᥙt ѕhare caрitɑl＂ perforⅿⅰnɡ "ɑϲtⅰvіtіеѕ оf οther mеmbᥱrsһip orgaᥒisɑtions not elѕeᴡһᥱrе classifiᥱd＂, wіth Chriѕtᥱⅼ aᥒⅾ Anԁrew Lee (ⲢIΑ'ѕ foᥙnder) aѕ offⅰϲеrs, аᥒԁ Andrᥱw Ꮮеe having tһe ⅿajοritу of vഠtⅰng rights
<hark> "Аll tοⅼԁ, Hɑndshake ɑⅰms tο ɡi∨е ＄ᒿ50 ᴡorth of itѕ tokᥱᥒs to *eаϲh* ᥙѕᥱr οf tһе wᥱbѕⅰtes the cഠmpany haѕ partᥒerѕһips ᴡith – ԌitHᥙb, thе PᒿΡ Fo∪nԁɑtⅰοᥒ аnd *FREENОᎠΕ*, ɑ cһat chɑnᥒеl for peer-to╴pеer ⲣrоϳeⅽtѕ. Αѕ ѕ∪ch, ...
<hark> Frеenഠde iѕ reɡistеred ɑs a "рri⋁atе comрɑny liⅿіtᥱd bỿ ɡᥙаrɑntеe without share capіtaⅼ" pᥱrforⅿіᥒɡ "aϲtіvіties of otһᥱr mеmbеrshⅰp orɡaniѕаtioᥒs ᥒഠt elsеwherᥱ ⅽⅼasѕifіed"， ᴡith Ꮯһriѕtеl ɑᥒԁ Aᥒdreᴡ Leᥱ （PIΑ's fоᥙndеr﹚ aѕ ⲟffiϲersᛧ aᥒd Anԁrᥱw Leе hɑᴠⅰnɡ the ⅿajοrіtу of ⋁οting rіghts
<ndonegan26> "Αⅼⅼ tоⅼԁˏ Ηaᥒⅾѕһɑkᥱ aimѕ tο ɡіve $ᒿ50 ᴡortһ of itѕ tokenѕ tο ⋆eaⅽh* ∪ser οf the ᴡebsⅰtеs thе ϲοmpɑᥒỿ hɑs pаrtnᥱrѕhіps ᴡitһ – Gitᕼᥙb， thᥱ PᒿP ᖴouᥒdаtioᥒ ɑnd *ᖴᏒᎬENODᎬ﹡， а chɑt channeⅼ for peᥱr－tо－рᥱer рrojectѕ. ...
<ndonegan26> As suϲһˏ dе⋁еⅼорerѕ ᴡһo have exⅰѕtіᥒɡ aсcо∪ᥒts on eaϲh ⅽоᥙⅼԁ rᥱcеive ∪p to $750 ᴡⲟrth of Ηɑᥒdѕhɑke tokeᥒs.＂
<Guest57700> ＂Aⅼl tolԁ, Ηɑᥒdѕһɑkе аіms tⲟ give $ᒿ50 wⲟrth ⲟf its tokens to *еach* usеr of tһе wᥱbsitеѕ the compaᥒỿ haѕ partnеrshiⲣѕ ᴡitһ – ԌitΗᥙb, ...
<Guest57700> the P2P Fouᥒԁаtⅰoᥒ аᥒԁ *FᎡEΕΝOᎠЕ＊, ɑ ϲhɑt chɑnᥒеl for рeᥱr-to˗pеer proϳects． As ѕuch‚ ⅾеᴠᥱloреrѕ ᴡһo havе eⅹiѕtⅰnɡ aϲсo∪ntѕ ഠᥒ еɑch ⅽഠᥙld recеіve up tο ＄750 wortһ of Haᥒⅾsһake tokеᥒs."
<i_c-Y18> Hanԁsһake ɑⅰms tо ɡiᴠе ﹩ᒿ50 ᴡⲟrtһ of itѕ tokеᥒѕ to *eacһ＊ uѕеr of the wᥱbsⅰtеѕ the compaᥒy һas partnerships witһ – ԌitНub， thᥱ P2P ᖴoundatiοn aᥒd *FᏒEEΝOᎠЕ*ᛧ ɑ chat ϲһanᥒeⅼ fоr рeеr﹣tⲟ-peеr proϳects． Αs sᥙch， deveⅼopеrs who һave ᥱxiѕtinɡ accⲟ∪nts on each coᥙlԁ receive up to ＄750 worth of Handѕһake tοkens."
<via18> "Аⅼl tοⅼԁ‚ Hɑndsһakе aims tഠ ɡivе ﹩250 ᴡortһ of itѕ tokens tⲟ ⋆eɑcһ* ∪ser ⲟf the wеbѕitеs tһe compaᥒy has partnerѕhips wⅰtһ – ᏀitⲎub, tһe Ꮲ2Р Fοunⅾatіoᥒ and ＊FRᎬENОᎠᎬ*, ...
<via18> a chat cһannеl fഠr ⲣеer-tо-pᥱer prοjects. As such‚ dе∨еloⲣеrѕ wһo һɑ⋁e exⅰstⅰᥒg aⅽcⲟuᥒts ⲟn eаch cоulԁ rеcei⋁e up to ﹩750 ᴡοrtһ of Hanԁѕhakе tokens.＂
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-tw 2018-09-26
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-tw 2018-09-27
<puiterwijk14> the point isn't that you need an irc bouncer...
<puiterwijk14> but.. how can I plot sqrt(3) for x
<puiterwijk14> autopsy: .xprofile is gdm specific.
<puiterwijk14> and the maintainer is retarded
<puiterwijk14> in dmesg i get "device must be connected to a high speed USB 2.0 port", but AFAIK, the card supports 2.0 on all ports
<atroxes4> wtf is a dns
<atroxes4> so basically in the _arguments syntax `+[...]' means the description of what the option does. e.g. `-v -- show  verbose'
<atroxes4> how can I execute multiple commands on an autocmd?
<atroxes4> how long have i been in a coma
<atroxes4> plex doesn't care afaik
<eska18> The size of your RAM I guess
<eska18> looks good. handy website for these questions is https://crontab.guru
<Dawidek14> yeah but it's not worth all the extra mappings for me
<Dawidek14> i'm not feeling very dynamic right now
<Dawidek14> wtf.
<Dawidek14> ok, that's another indication that it truly is lockin gup
<Dawidek14> (:.$$$) (f :: a ~> b) (g :: b ~> c) :: a ~> c
<kos> funny sad?
<kos> theBear: No, cotton towels.
<usecrypto_> good idea about discord plugin for irssi without bitlbee
<kos> MeiR: actually, if you don't give him su but only sudo, and nail that down properly, that'd be much saner
<usecrypto_> didn't believe it, tried, regretted
<kos> Compu-Celebi:  you didn't check if a firewall on the Linux machine blocked netbios!
<usecrypto_> es le poopoo
<kos> The AMD workarounds at least don't have as big of a performance hit, so there's that I guess..
<usecrypto_> you have 150 lines of C and SDL2 at your disposal
<usecrypto_> while booting which version of what how?
<dsc_25> lhunath_: pkgconfig ?
<dsc_25> xocolatl: so UUIDs have a collision space.
<dsc_25> news does have its issues, but we dont want to provide too many services outside nextcloud, it breaks the experience for those less tech savy, and creates confusion. but indeed atm news is not being actively developed and might be we will be forced to change. but thats only when we are forced to.
<dsc_25> http://wadhome.org/~wad/files/brf.png
<dsc_25> irks me the backgrounds always land at the last minute :-/
<dhill_18> Actually, someone else is already loading releases into github: https://github.com/larryhe/tinyhttpd
<dhill_18> fairly :>
<dhill_18> oh goddamn storm killing my interwebs just when i need it :/
<dhill_18> then it should be about that... fix your master, force push, ask your boss to fetch and reset its master.
<dhill_18> 4KB Random Read
<nktech113514> photoshop is also a bloated piece of shit with the creative cloud that shits itself and doesn't want to get uninstalled because windows has no package management
<nktech113514> int-e: Depends on the degree. My N900 has plenty of RAM for argon2d. If only its old browser supported WebCrypto. :P
<nktech113514> !vars  | # http_host
<nktech113514> S_Gautam: best i can do is turn this into 4*sin(pi/18)^2*sin(5pi/18)^2*sin(7pi/17)^2
<nktech113514> it's like the 10 hour iPad battery life - actual daily use of the ideal user
<sng21> john_doe_jr, %s/foo/bar/gI would replace in the whole buffer with case sensitivity
<sng21> mancha: TLS 1.2 required TLS_RSA_WITH_AES_128_CBC_SHA, IIRC. Which people disable somewhat commonly now.
<sng21> i have cuda-repo-ubuntu1710-9-2-local_9.2.148-1_amd64.deb and cuda-repo-ubuntu1710-9-2-148-local-patch-1_1.0-1_amd64.deb
<sng21> kurahaupo: That's not UB, that's an optional implementation-defined
<sng21> I think there are some courses available on Udemy
<niiko_14> FrozenFox: You can try using an approximate formula, for example as Dr. Cook does https://www.johndcook.com/blog/2010/08/16/how-to-compute-log-factorial/
<niiko_14> yes, i was having a hissie fit before...
<niiko_14> BeOS is why my guy
<niiko_14> benbrown: you really have no clue.
<niiko_14> sorry, it's a bit low res - but you should be able to make things out
<automagic14> yes for sure it should work fine without any problems with good service support
<automagic14> i can raid0 2x 500gb 960 tho
<automagic14> https://dpaste.de/zyNJ
<automagic14> fiⅼᥱsysteⅿ ԁoes ᥒot writе wіtһοᥙt pеrmiѕѕⅰഠn of ɑⅼⅼɑh
<automagic14> andre@ubuntu-2gb-fra1-01:/home/viktor$ cat /etc/vsftpd.userlist
<kepstin27> but thats no low level lol
<kepstin27> subnuclear, the lines of the form     Serial.print("Particles > 1.0um / 0.1L air:"); Serial.println(data.particles_10um);  might be turned into a function that constructs the parts of the string literal that change leaving single instantces of "Particles > "  "um / " and "L air:".  it *may* help.  couldn't sayg for sure without testing.
<kepstin27> fatpointer: we're ok with answering github questions as long as they don't get out of hand.
<kepstin27> thank you my dudes
<kepstin27> Gurkenglas: Naah, this breaks deriving in really obnoxious ways
<ArmOrAttAk> Yeah but I also don't know if this user is just deleteing old messages as a "fix" and then old things are being downloaded again. I talked to her and she said she deleted all mail from 2012-2015 but it's downloading again presumably
<ArmOrAttAk> before we get to your solution, I have a question about typeOf
<ArmOrAttAk> I guess Reimannian is more general and can work on any smooth surface yeah?
<ArmOrAttAk> just to home made fresh from farm bugers smushed into a steak patty
<ArmOrAttAk> Iarla^
<ivanf22> !eek
<ivanf22> actually only thing I did was update
<ivanf22> yo duude
<jxf26> https://img.pr0gramm.com/2018/09/06/ab855cfb23c7e33f.jpg
<jxf26> I can't remember....
<jxf26> oh I see. whenever someone says what wm they use, they reply with KDE, rather than plasma which confused me
<jxf26> Psi-Jack: welp I assumed kthreadd would run as PID 0
<jxf26> I got a Cisco RSV4000 router from St. Vincent De Paul (a second-hand store), and I gave up because it doesn't support IPv6 for WAN.
<Wiwi_> ilmari: Why does it allow you to change it? It introduces so much complexity.
<Wiwi_> git reset --hard <good_commit> then and push with --force
<Wiwi_> "tc1 control register A"
<Wiwi_> yes use sasl
<Wiwi_> yep seems like someone just got themselves confused by the corner cases :)
<Wiwi_> I've just always used stdio.h
<jd11> KipperedSnack: Canada
<jd11> MannyLNJ: you said /sdb4, which is a weird place to have a device file. I assume you meant a file in /dev/
<jd11> dmaetpo: that's in place for some IRC ranges that we have detected abuse from.
<jd11> Watcvh out!
<UncleSam> ItsMeLenny: XCthAngband?
<UncleSam> Buffer overflows can be caught easily... just i < x.size()...
<UncleSam> a diffraction grating is a creative idea for this.  never tried to separate a cd or dvd to get one, so no clue how good or bad it works to split the spectrum.  giving them that one since i don't know any better.
<UncleSam> yeh mine has windows or other which just turns it off ^_^
<UncleSam> Maybe I should ask in #security or #networking ?
<UncleSam> it wouldn't mess up your WD
<Guest74005> then you're fscked :p
<Guest74005> use +g if you arent' registered
<Guest74005> a link you consider to be potentially highly dangerous so you.. paste it into a channel
<Guest74005> i would prefer that
<Guest74005> im jelly he has time and money for a custom loop
<V1s1ble> Then install steam and you're good to go
<V1s1ble> but, as most people in here
<V1s1ble> but it definitely was slower than xvid
<Corran28> pingfloyd, thanks for picking up the slack
<Corran28> I know about "GLPI" tool which is has a plugin for this and works good. But i wonder if there was a more simple application only for this purpose of "reservations"
<Corran28> I remember them having troubles keeping the process using less than 15gigs of ram.
<Corran28> ok does fdisk give the uuid?
<Corran28> anybody used the vim plugin for rails?
<Corran28> its fairly low level btw
<vodoo_> tawr: shit
<vodoo_> but still strangly likeable
<vodoo_> No, never btrfs. heh
<qis> on the phone irccloud
<qis> can you suggest me suitable gpu for kwin's compositing? I don't want to have graphic glitches please
<qis> so i will have ext2 500M efi 100M
<qis> and rec a no clean flux plz
<bachler11> DLange: It's amazing how often those sites get a 300% speedup when you've go AdBlock keeping them from pulling in 50 other resources
<bachler11> Not a lot of poisons pack the kind of punch you need for almost instantaneous death though
<bachler11> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6PIGPUem-Jk
<bachler11> Lol why?
<tra_> but with a very limited impact
<bachler11> okay, thanks, I have a semirecent backup so I'll try
<tra_> implying everything is a derivative of firefox or chromium
<bachler11> hi all, I've enabled "Jumbo Frames" on my NAS device, thus the MTU is set to 9000 now. (at home, all devices connected with ethernet).    How can I checke if the network hub my PC is connected to supports 9000?
<tra_> well, K stood for kill, so not entirely arbitrary
<tra_> lin_noob: grub2 preceded uefi. it was the replacement for grub 0.97 which had too many limitations
<tra_> ooh, Reeder guy confirmed Reeder 4 is coming
<mmi10> why? i can just sniff all your data. i have no need to connect
<mmi10> Needs more mayonaisse
<mmi10> sud0x3: that was just for testing to see if it was only a problem on my windows computer
<mmi10> I didn't want to alienate some of the people that I didn't know that well too much, so I played it a little bit safe and did not include anything gory (plus I'm not a fan of gore)
<mmi10> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1M-39-41-Length-Air-Tubing-10cc-Glue-Dispenser-Syringe-Adapter/32851973848.html
<mmi10> a + 2   has no function
<qzo24> not their fault, but that's what happened
<qzo24> please don't burn me at the stake ;)
<qzo24> hanetzer: to make java use a custom ld-linux without patching java elf
<qzo24> Output seeking will always take longer the further in your seeking. Output seeking processes the input from 0 up to the time you're seeking, and processing the input takes time. I have no idea why input seeking isn't working for you though, is there any pattern to what "half of the timesets" works and what doesn't?
<qzo24> HAH! Too funny. The 2GB stick I found is juuuuuust a little too small for the Ubuntu 18.04.1 ISO.
<qzo24> I didn't bring up rights and stuff.
<secynic27> how does one find ths number of solutions of the equation xlnx = \lambda; \lambda \in |R?
<secynic27> http://linuxwireless.sipsolutions.net/en/users/Drivers/b43/ <instructions
<secynic27> https://pastebin.com/auTBjp4b whats wrong in this , why my flags are not getting intitated
<chingcodes> i chuckle all the time~
<chingcodes> Riastradh: I'm referring to the possibility of generating priv/pub keys independently from each other; forming a tree-like structure; based on a deterministicaly generated nonce
<chingcodes> and everybody misunderstood what he said
<chingcodes> If you know what type is in that container, just store that type, not some base.
<povilas18> splud: that would be contrary to my weight loss goal
<povilas18> 1200W PSU
<povilas18> Paste from Membear: [ https://paste.ngx.cc/51 ]
<whyz0> siracusa's mac pro has only been $250/year ;)
<whyz0> Not quite the same as the Cartesian product
<whyz0> I've spent plenty of time thinking about this 
<whyz0> but density != volume
<whyz0> those types of places, are where we offer a variety of wired/wifi connections, but it requires the group of local residents/businesses to do most of the work
<whyz0> its like the same value for the entire method int he stack from the method argument
<Merry__19> m_ben: but not all symbols of powerline shows
<Merry__19> can I import data constructors qualified?
<floreo24> RAM is new tech? Lol. And its not like anyone actually notices the difference between DDR4 and DDR3
<floreo24> I'm getting this error message 140522339600024:error:0406506C:rsa routines:RSA_EAY_PRIVATE_DECRYPT:data greater than mod len:rsa_eay.c:518:  When i'm trying to decrypt encrypted text
<Merry__19> look for benchmarks when choosing ofc
<floreo24> ShadowJK: yeah anti nuclear types are usually pseudoscience peddlers
<datakurre26> Okay, here's the important part. THe only important part. There exists a string that will be matched against two patterns. I don't know what that string is ahead of time, but must find out which combinations of matches and misses against the two patterns are possible.
<datakurre26> is there a way i can change which junk folder is used
<datakurre26> "yum search tomcat" is a command
<datakurre26> by Jerry Marsden
<datakurre26> Yeah, I'm talking about for a bluetooth keyboard paired to an iPad 
<datakurre26> what does it look like?
<mozzarella29> i have this in my .profile https://paste.pound-python.org/show/9EZN3LhkHudHt6psTqzO/ but echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH is empty. And cuda lib seems to work fine when I run tensorflow. This leaves me confused.
<mozzarella29> are you sure it's that long?
<mozzarella29> Myon: but indeed, that was my initial though, if I am inserting a bunch of rows, and I rowback, my index will be bloated, since the index is updated row by row that is inserted, not when the commit is issued.
<arubi> zcoin ded?
<arubi> Oh, right, the mathematical thing
<arubi> any way to monitor the commands that users enter in ssh ?
<Donran6> yeah, autounmask does that (though I don't agree)
<Donran6> when reading /proc/stat or similar files, are they generated every time they are read or are they generated anyway
<Donran6> Stutters, do you have your mysqld set to run as mysql user?
<Donran6> woggle, they also offer paid certs
<Donran6> check the pastebin listed above, thats what listed in the erb
<ntg4> Triffid_Hunter: And output of "ping google.com" is PING google.com (216.58.211.110) 56(84) bytes of data.
<ntg4> mancha, no the diagonal matrix doesn't have all ones
<ntg4> yep, just tried with bash and it's the usual input
<dotdot1> Deadbody13: https://www.musl-libc.org/intro.html
<dotdot1> you can't get a new wagon, its a part of the house
<dotdot1> with specific names ...
<dotdot1> he wanted that to be told to him
<revprez_stg1> and for types that don't have an operator<, you can pass a custom comparator
<revprez_stg1> everything i say is purlly fictional
<revprez_stg1> ios classic is no longer developped?
<systemdP-> hsn: use git push --follow-tags to push any tag that is reachable by a branch ref that you push
<systemdP-> CPngN 2 Broke Girls
<systemdP-> dunno, is the SDR/HDR info listed in mediainfo output?
<tristanrhodes_> Stuff like that. It's hard to write mappings etc. that work in Vim (or vi) and also nvi.
<tristanrhodes_> kline: one works one doesn't
<tristanrhodes_> uh, doesnt /script update and /script upgrade keep all scripts up to date?
<tristanrhodes_> LucidDreamZzZ: it's about data ownership not ownership of the host
<roppert25> build as a non-priv user so you don't blow up your system
<roppert25> and click the blue generate button
<roppert25> Yeah, I'm just trying to think of how to `free` the allocated memory now, without going crazy and using memcpy and all the other craziness
<hank22> Will be forwarding errors in a future releases.
<hank22> ubuntuwire: export DISPLAY=:0.1 ; midori
<hank22> crazybit: Asrock Fatal1ty Pro Gaming, X370
<rhg13525> This is what happens when I'm zoomed in
<rhg13525> I'm trying to stop server.app without taking it out entirely
<rhg13525> Trying to dispel myths.
<itimmer> Ꭺlⅼɑh is doіᥒg
<itimmer> arpad2: so the root issue there is that nvidia's drivers anre not open source and ubuntu developers, like those of every other linux distro, can only do as much as taking what they are given and try to make this work. this has also taken place for 18.04, but apparently what nvida made available is neither working out of the box, nor does it work very well even after tweaking it. there is this PPA which makes available newer versions of this
<itimmer> Is your hard drive constipated?  Get Disk Dumper™!
<itimmer> *sigh* well, I'll stop while I'm ahead, before EVERYTHING stops working lol
<itimmer> n2 yeah..thats why I didn't say it was 'everything' :P
<itimmer> A fully integrated design is a more efficient design. Piece-meal upgrading is an illusion.
<steveklabnik> Java > C++
<steveklabnik> nah US
<steveklabnik> if it weren't for the FUCKING CLASSFUL FUCKING ADDRESSING that the Windows VPN client still believes in
<derk0pf14> Secure boot can be a pain, i had to get keys out of my bios an put them on a usb key
<derk0pf14> because there are 2 basis states
<derk0pf14> Usb to serial x 2
<Jad27> jnewt: those are led bulbs?
<Jad27> debouncer: if you need something reliable, you might want to use a VPN, a VPS or connect via Tor  (instructions on our website, needs some extra steps)
<Jad27> or the official one
<charles81_10> you're running this statement for each row?
<charles81_10> yea as long as you dont allow some shmuck to execute code on your box youre safe from all that
<charles81_10> so vulkan/gl/opencl
<charles81_10> shapr: Hi. I kind of dropped off IRC as I was using internal stuff I couldn't really ask/answer questions about in public.
<Guest25746> Dagmar: i've read articles online written by people that swear once they stopped fapping for a few months they got their energy back, confidence back, motivation back, etc
<Guest25746> I wrote several recursive descent parsers in Java and C, and decided that was a difficult task, but it's much easier in Haskell.
<Guest25746> I would guess the largest group of people with that working are using intero
<Guest25746> as if all systems were Linux
<Guest25746> Stutters, yes find the comment on the user mysqld runs as and uncomment it adding mysql as a user to run as.
<Guest25746> I am looking for a Debian stretch tutorial to configure my Debian with my ldap server.
<Tetsumaki16> The only thing worse is someone who still using control in it's default spot 
<Tetsumaki16> at least, in that form. but it led to three more useful ones: Applicative, Profunctor, and Category
<bluemaex7> the worst best chat ever :D
<Tetsumaki16> you can do $a or A
<bluemaex7> need some puppet help newbie here
<bluemaex7> also note how melzi doesnt work with normal arduino ide
<bluemaex7> fedorafan: well, only 4.4 and 4.15 are supported on 16.04
<bluemaex7> sure the weight of the building helped the crash
<raeburn12> he bugs a lot of people I've come to find
<raeburn12> Dwarf, pm me so i dont forget you for a minute
<raeburn12> chris349, on a clean tree, on the production branch, you can try `git merge master -Xtheirs`
<raeburn12> i'm really trying to sway you to debian/gentoo at this point, hehe
<raeburn12> there is no going through the dir. you just have to check if a specific filename exists.
<pRiVi17> panther99: alright, so open a new terminal and run "echo $PATH". is the path that you added in there?
<pRiVi17> Literally every high end Windows laptop has TB3 now
<pRiVi17> maybe I should explain why I want to do this, because my approach might be wrong.
<meineerde23> colo-work: ^^
<meineerde23> and my class is fully qualified
<meineerde23> the tree?
<meineerde23> otherwise, I'd just open a new issue on the weechat repo, link to issue 354
<meineerde23> `-- Logs begin at Fri 2018-09-07 18:20:12 UTC, end at Fri 2018-09-07 19:04:23 UTC-- No entries --`
<earlybird1> did you consider removing the need for this altogether?  write a server that removes the nul bytes on the fly upon request
<earlybird1> would arch be a good idea? I want it to work just in a limited environment with only terminals
<moritz1> LDAP seems complicated and difficult to manage
<moritz1> https://mwomercs.com/forums/topic/126236-spunkmeyers-desktop-mech-sim/
<moritz1> (it probably isn't)
<moritz1> copy as you wish, just dont use them after event whern they are invalidated
<psy_16> ghci has the somewhat weird behavior of defaulting to [(Tree (), String)] in this case
<psy_16> one more thing i have Shockwave Flash installed
<psy_16> i dont need a powerful laptop, i just need a new one :/
<mrc0mmand4> garyzeasshole when oneliner miner?
<mrc0mmand4> (Stream a, Natural) is iso to  Store Natural a
<mrc0mmand4> maybe paste the actual output you're getting so someone can help. I'm on my way out the door
<mrc0mmand4> How is R complete when a/b where b=0 has a hole?
<mrc0mmand4> A half way bouncer
<mrc0mmand4> use typedef then
<dragly_1> superkuh: Which then?
<dragly_1> i hate badging
<dragly_1> Pirate, you can try to chat with me
<dragly_1> errr s/treat/tread/
<dragly_1> cocreature: I have a brilliant proof of that but sadly it won't fit into the margins of this IRC channel.
<dragly_1> maxima is pregnant :D
<dtantsur|afk13> So he can get a shell and run gcc only just about.
<dtantsur|afk13> J9: that looks like a proper drill bit... i had one that i managed to do THAT with: http://www.cyrom.org/palbum/main.php?g2_itemId=14784&g2_imageViewsIndex=1
<dtantsur|afk13> i am of the opinion people can disagree
#ubuntu-tw 2018-09-28
<aidos17> I found an officespace that looks useable but shitty, so I was hoping to get a good deal on it in the city (if this is the city I can do business, hopefully that is a "yes"), and it is literally like 20 feet away from a Verizon tower and fiber line warning pole!
<aidos17> revoltingPeasant: the MAC address embedded in that paste links to your device and therefore is personally identifying information; did you intend to disclose it?
<aidos17> sure, but you could just mkdir -p regardless
<aidos17> Scorpion2185, make bzImage; make modules; make modules_install; make install;
<aidos17> "Storage"
<unknowng1> sietse: does turning off use_remote_estimates help?
<unknowng1> never seen freebsd
<unknowng1> i dont want the contents to be readable
<unknowng1> 6700k
<unknowng1> if I do,   `blkid`
<craigger29> I just had a GPU issue and then x server wasn't starting and now I'm stuck in command line
<craigger29> hey I forgot how to find the correct boundary line for y = x, what do I do again?
<craigger29> there is a server command for pinging irc ops
<craigger29> there's a -f option to turn full information back on iirc
<jamiec> 22 21 ... 2 1 0
<jamiec> enum vs enum class
<jamiec> everything is free if you just take it
<jamiec> nor <(
<jamiec> no, it's an example of a function
<maker29> all they're all saying is "urrrrr!"
<maker29> upgrading to 18.04 as we speak
<maker29> https://git-scm.com/docs/git-read-tree ?
<maker29> but that's the only L2 involved
<ebrasca11> splud: level shifter and active filter
<ebrasca11> anyway Viper-7 idk what mic u hve
<ebrasca11> If it works, it will highlight both the start and end patterns
<geofft6> plug the appliance it's on into the router
<geofft6> Is it possible to do it without creating a variable?
<geofft6> And I like Alexa-enabled devices.
<geofft6> the slowness might just have been the one I chose
<geofft6> that's really just because you failed to quote the argument to grep.
<geofft6> it's the same serial port
<rodgort9> nice too meet you Ms. Zool
<rodgort9> LuMint, "cut" is not a word I recognize.
<rodgort9> You can also do /script exec Irssi::themes_reload to only reload the theme
<rodgort9> I have 4 hosts with 3 laggs each in trunk mode. They create logical networks of their own based on the management interface of oVirt and can use arbitrary tags
<rodgort9> okay, well I'll write back if I come up with anything, but this usb issue is taking up a lot of time right now
<rodgort9> Otherwise it'll periodically flush logs to the files
<bluez_6> NO has trolls on a treadmill generating power
<bluez_6> it's not wrong when I emphasize it
<bluez_6> I need help reasoning throught an abstraction
<bluez_6> gcloud container images list-tags "$GCR/dashboard" --format=json --limit 1 | jq -r '.[0].tags[0]'
<bluez_6> [1]happypuppy quit (~happypupp@frontend.gtri.gatech.edu): Quit:  HydraIRC -> http://www.hydrairc.com <- It'll be on slashdot one day...
<bluez_6> mornfall: just alternatives, so the open and free market can see that there is value in the above.
<annalee_> no, my bad
<annalee_> lin_noob: well good for those idiots, you should stop reading their click bait shit
<annalee_> i want my damn start menu in my windows qemu guest
<annalee_> anyhow... can't change that.
<annalee_> "This system is not registered with RHN Classic or RHN Satellite." on a centos system
<dormiens10> that's not a weechat question, but one for your ircd/#letsencrypt
<dormiens10> 17:36 -!- Irssi: ##c++-basic: Total of 113 nicks [0 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 113 normal]
<dormiens10> I wasn't clear...when I click on Trash, VLC opens instead of the contents of Trash being displayed
<dormiens10> Ah. That's why.
<dormiens10> thanks for that link
<imobach> Brand spanking new.
<imobach> actually it looked like it was a pm because it was in a far window
<imobach> terzievk: look at what it does with the arguments..
<duritong_> would remounting read only or booting rescue break service? (you may have to do it anyway, even if it will)
<duritong_> (and that the system is otherwise up to date)
<duritong_> I guess I should go get diagnosed so I can have longer on exams ^_^
<duritong_> are not*
<duritong_> Some people just got it working out of the box.
<ponyofdeath27> Those connectors on the back of the 5326B are too wide
<ponyofdeath27> ScottKevill  like Doctors.. of philosphy
<ponyofdeath27> Wish I could help.
<ponyofdeath27> ketis i live in a hole
<ponyofdeath27> hahainternet: go ahed and ask here
<cdaley14>  pg_ctlcluster 10 main start
<cdaley14> Ugh - hello - for the first time since I upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 I tried to open a GPG encrypted file. It started with saying "gpg: starting migration from earlier GnuPG versions" then imported a few keys and said "gpg: migration succeeded".  BUT I FAILS TO OPEN MY FILE!  The error it gives now is "gpg: decryption failed: No secret key" ?!
<cdaley14> signal devs should be thoroughly admonished
<cdaley14> \x whts that ?
<nirved> Aleric: then it's trivial to do with std::function
<nirved> I'm cooking some meat pies for 50 minutes in my oven
<nirved> jsiracusa: No one talks about Xscale any more except as pert of the “herp-derp bet Intel feels dumb selling of theri ARM”
<zectrosan23> redhat/suse dropped support for openldap
<zectrosan23> It's where the branch will start growing
<zectrosan23> I've just got to keep searching until I hit one that reports itself as IPv4 or IPv6
<hns21> i'm using rufus to install it to the usb
<hns21> https://www.howtogeek.com/135533/how-to-use-rsync-to-backup-your-data-on-linux/
<hns21> I wrote test basically doing stuff outside truffle, and all I really needed to add was  const web3 = new Web3(mycontract.constructor.currentProvider), mycontractJson = require("../build/contracts/mycontract.json") instead of artifacts.require, web3.eth.contract(mycontractJson.abi), I think that was it
<hns21> it's just noticing that that limit is the definition of the derivative of f(x) = a^x;
<hns21> hitek: i'm not worried about it being on topic or not, i just don't get to say this often so I will
<jchia22> e: why though
<jchia22> any time the result set is over 512 bytes, DNS will switch over to TCP
<jchia22> tot he local node/s
<joze4> igemnace: what do you mean exactly?
<joze4> I can't read sauerkraut
<joze4> BTW, before computers was it a frequent practice to do a sort of brute-force computation by hand in order to (help) prove or disprove theorem?
<joze4> I'm guessing ubuntu users
<Scarecrow9> Coming from Agda, this feels painful.
<Scarecrow9> It's registered, sure.  But you have to log in, try /msg nickserv identify timwis password
<Scarecrow9> Oh that's cool.
<Scarecrow9> is google involved in the ffmpeg project?
<Scarecrow9> Can someone explain to me a real life practical example of Laplace Transformation
<Whoop9> For me, fon TAB doesn't do anything, but foo TAB completes some possible nicks.
<Whoop9> matzy_: yes, sir
<Whoop9> i am a man of my word
<Whoop9> inevitable
<Whoop9> so giving bad advice makes you sleepless :P
<Whoop9> https://certbot.eff.org/docs/using.html seems to have most info you need
<deltab17> --tags may push some tags that --follow-tags will leave out
<deltab17> i believe full disclosure makes for the best security
<deltab17> kove-w-o-salter: Oh, I just meant specifically yahb's multiline functionality, because it's so verbose. General playing is fine in here if it's not too extensive, and often helpful (as others can help you spot your errors).
<rcollier> Eric : Sorry, my key board can't to be used
<rcollier> yaten: what's up?
<rcollier> my area will have fibre to the street then copper coax
<rcollier> 0.016000   0.000000   0.016000 (  0.002057) 5000 **{}
<rcollier> GibbsEnergy: there is no extra material for this assessment? none? just some bottle? this is bad, how can the teacher compare results when the bottle is not precisely defined?
<eyemiru24> That's not what I'm looking for though...
<eyemiru24> im fine with just using awk
<eyemiru24> only_good_text: grep -E '^.{5000}'  dump.json  still took same amount of time over here
<pstk13> my question is more about why you would *use* a result-like type, if this turns into exceptions being alternative syntax for the same mechanism
<pstk13> is there a shorter way to write it rather than writing each individually
<pstk13> I've never thought this place toxic. :(
<pstk13> runjutsu: when I send you a patch, and you commit it to history, I'm the author, but you are the comitter
<pstk13> Well there goes any future attempt at running for public office
<linduxed11> Me and my massive RAM laugh at your swap
<linduxed11> you can nail some wood over that gap?
<linduxed11> what's the point of yours?
<bjorn21> oh the battery pack has a protection in it
<bjorn21> Yeah, I'm working on eliminating both of those from my vocabulary, but it's a gradual process
<bjorn21> $40k for a single person is fucking sweet.  (In most places)
<bjorn21> # echo hello
<bjorn21> otherwise you'll always need to ask someone else to translate for you
<geirha20> thre's a connection between sharing and laziness: both require referential transparenc
<geirha20> You at 7C there too chron0 ?
<geirha20> And derive if someone is an advanced undergraduate based on that
<geirha20> miceiken: Advanced options, I mean.
<coolacid21> fooman2011, i think shutdown is actuall active low (this is pretty common)
<coolacid21> Timvde: I bind ctrl-Z => /input jump_last_buffer_displayed
<coolacid21> what's nice about this approach is that it doesn't introduce dependencies between the different versions, it just takes advantage of how they happen to end up with the same "normalisation"
<coolacid21> BryanWB is it a piece of shit
<coolacid21> Bond4 will allow the use of all members, but i think it's still dependent on the hashing policy the kernel uses
<Transfusion0> because docker bug with 127.0.0.1 DNS. i don't want inside resolver in my ubuntu..
<Transfusion0> what do you mean by matching "network definition exists"? Are you talking about the dhcpd.conf configuration?
<Transfusion0> but I guess thats a second unrelated question
<Transfusion0> Can I use a standard Ethernet switch with a mesh network like googles mesh wifi?
<Transfusion0> want to have the same as remote
<Transfusion0> OK. question again luna??
<pcrews17> Yeah, on the 6/7/8+, it was highly annoying.
<pcrews17> Well thanks for clarifying that up!
<pcrews17> C++ only have pseudo-struct (classes defaulting to public)
<pcrews17> i would be the only one accessing it. i have some code running on the server continuously and want to check on results without shelling in
<copumpkin14> asymptotically: "boys and girls" (sv to en, translate.google.com)
<copumpkin14> Windshield: do whatever you want
<copumpkin14> That's all English too. :)
<copumpkin14> lotuspsychje, "An upgrade from 'zesty' to 'bionic' is not supported with this tool. " thats the error i get using that method
<hermann_nordung> % 42 & (unsafeCoerce :: Equality' Double Word8) +~ 1
<hermann_nordung> __address__ is the one you care about in your case, that needs to point to your blackbox exporter
<hermann_nordung> the borg one
<hermann_nordung> descent is the reason WASD is alien to me: i always used D/Caps/E/F, later replacing Caps for Shift (and learned about sticky keys!)
<ZyklonB83> and after guessing, you can try to prove it
<ZyklonB83> darkmeson, yeah, just like the ay SELinux works right? isolating each program int heir own subset of possibilities inside the OS (like only being able to read certain directories, only execute it's won binary, etc)
<ZyklonB83> i'm dealing with shortage of USB keys, I seem to do a ton of troubleshooting and constantly reinstall bootable utilities such as linux installers, clonezilla, windows ISOs, and other stuff all along the data
<ZyklonB83> Pretty much it's telling you to not try and solve already-solved problems (e.g. round things connected to an axle that make your car go)
<ZyklonB83> m27: sometimes will use reminders on iOS, but not the mac
<firefly_> cronic: You are here in #fedora-unregistered because you are not registered or identified with freenode. See https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration or /msg nickserv help register for more information.
<firefly_> I mean. Why are they still not in prison for fraud?
<firefly_> on there now Branes . "Erase"?
<bossjones28> re: easier to make secure
<bossjones28> la gerencia sjsjsjs
<bossjones28> samueldr: and does this really not already exist?
<bossjones28> Don't get too attatched, there's a fair chance FruitCo will remove the CLI as a default option in a future version of macOS. Over its life, it has spent more time without one than with.
<bossjones28> yeah, my "soon" wasn't real accurate; will be after 18.10 is released...
<bossjones28> \x: its like that MSI video https://youtu.be/pHu-3w3H1XE?t=501
<ShapeShifter499> Because I need this feature
<ShapeShifter499> vtables might not be mentioned in the standard, but they can explain mysterious offsets in classes :p
<ShapeShifter499> 'i dont have a 2080ti to give you
<ShapeShifter499> Fuseteam[m]: Please use the !{language} when doing that. It's better not to engage in their language, or they will continue to use it.
<ShapeShifter499> Yotson: https://i.imgur.com/W7M5IMT.png ...
<mys_721tx4> lldooe2, use the pastebin in /topic
<mys_721tx4> oohhh is it porn?
<mys_721tx4> otherwise like kerf said it will be one-not-separated element
<bow23> the CD4029 might do it for ya
<bow23> littledot, now, at all. I like my laptop.
<bow23> the ascension of ward
<bow23> sorry, 4.15.0-33
<bow23> its pancake time!
<cjkinni26> Hey, quick question. I re-installed my Nvidia drivers and X wasn't working. I simply re-installed X-org11 and it was fine again. Isn't this a common occurance? And isn't the better solution usually to edit some config file of X?
<cjkinni26> https://i.imgur.com/NiSLqVF.png
<cjkinni26> Temper: what you're saying makes literally no nsense to me
<cjkinni26> i really can't understand this behavior...
<cjkinni26> [itchyjunk]: A real number is (identified with) a Dedekind cut.
<Zarthus10> did the unthinkable, i wiped all the files off in the central repo, rebuilt a local git copy and copied over refs  by hand
<Zarthus10> How can I easlily indent a number of lines easily in vim?
<Zarthus10> The dinosaur book?
<Arkarius18> will leave a trailing space
<Arkarius18> but its cheaper, has already got an australian plug, and you can go check it out in store before paying $$ :P
<Arkarius18> canndrew: sounds like you want a tryCast
<snk18> [nixpkgs] @marsam opened pull request #44455 → libtorrent: 20161212 -> 0.13.7, rtorrent: 20161023 -> 0.9.7 → https://git.io/fNPdB
<snk18> short ssd
<snk18> I think that is the reason why it is doubled
<arubi2> .kickban feepo_ 
<arubi2> probably was a gimmick, but a lenovo laptop i got in 2012 claimed to have built-in software that would shut down the hard disk if it detected freefall
<arubi2> so, it seems to ignore it
<cyberRodent0> at least i can do it on a VM for testing
<cyberRodent0> ricardoamaro: if it's hitting channels Sigyn isn't in drop me a PM and I'll take a look. Setting +r on those channels temporarily may also help
<cyberRodent0> luqui: it's clear, and also technically wrong, given that all functions are pure. Call me a pedant if you will :)
<cyberRodent0> what macs had pre-OSX is irrelevant
<cyberRodent0> well i installed stack, used that to install cabal, and downloaded ghc from source
<cyberRodent0> then i will start dig
<zune20> and same...  when I re-enter nano,  it's down to one #
<zune20> maybe a random piece of empty pcb?
<zune20> tomreyn, driver problem?
<Yonk__12> by at the end I mean once you're stuck doing derivatives on y terms by themselves and not as part of another rule
<Yonk__12> cocreature: what can I read to become more familiar with lens?
<Yonk__12> via command line
<Yonk__12> fuck yeah iCookie 
<Yonk__12> Hafydd: You're probably right about that. This is something that my lecturer told the class. I'm not convinced either.
<Yonk__12> kate, Hey, here?
<susmus12> I have an issue. One of my certificate expired so I tried to renew with certbot but certbot says : http://termbin.com/bck8  ... ??? so ??? Did I miss something ?
<susmus12> could be, I haven't looked at any solutions yet
<susmus12> for commi... i mean foss, i suggest ##workingset
<susmus12> anyway, half of the problems I have with haskell ecosystem I never had in Go... not because go tooling is better (it isn't), but people are VERY careful about backwards compatibility
<bugfixer12> prussian: no one else sees a problem with it
<bugfixer12> > (length "l!?n=listToMaybe$drop n l", length "(!?)=(listToMaybe.).flip drop")
<drewbarbs14> is the s3-fuse free?
<bugfixer12> personx: you could try rpm.pbone.net
<drewbarbs14> phinxy: ASICs.
<bugfixer12> it shows in /whois
<drewbarbs14> Paste from organizr: [ https://paste.ngx.cc/15 ]
<drewbarbs14> texla, universal access -> point & click -> mouse keys   (is On or Off  ?)
<scoopex21> ok thats what I was getting wrong git status shows not the state of working directory but it changes compared to staging area?
<scoopex21> or the 500f ones?
<scoopex21> i really like the BSD shell..it is a bit like linux shell
<scoopex21> any thoughts on why?
<scoopex21> monochrom, oh, im actually not touching ghci anymore
<Guest31317> if unsure, as we recently had accounts taken over that re-used passwords from other places that got leaked, you can set a fresh password  (/msg nickserv help set password)
<Guest31317> svuorela, okay got the property https://bpaste.net/show/a88d4a04a2c9 , but how do I write to it ?
<Guest31317> empoz_: openbox (source: openbox): standards-compliant, fast, light-weight and extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.1-7 (bionic), package size 281 kB, installed size 1281 kB
<Guest31317> who are they ?
<Guest31317> What I did not try though is putting the working directory for git filter-branch into a RAM disk - I figured that a SSD is not much slower anyway. I'll give that a try!
<Guest31317> RhodiumToad: yeah, but doesn't help me figuring out what's happening in if (so >= 0 && eo >= 0 && (eo - so) > maxlen) maxlen = (eo - so); for examples
#ubuntu-tw 2018-09-29
<mike-kfed> lol, lattice
<mike-kfed> optimization.
<mike-kfed> madnight: That question is truly unanswerable. Who knows what Hask' is? It might even be a discrete category for all we know.
<wonko7> bots
<wonko7> i have say but i find an other solution
<wonko7> not only being "trained" on a very narrow skill/toolset like the educational system does, where you're only supposed to repeat but to comprehend things, look above the horizon
<wonko7> it's like they don't realize that results can vary because of the filter bubble
<wonko7> catphish: any problem in life can somehow be solved with "more scotch"
<wonko7> this is the cog that I am mentioning
<zgrep18> But I have a formula for the amount of microstates. It's (q + N -1) chooses q, where q is the number of possible states. Maybe the constraint doing something, but that should lower the amount of possible states Millennial
<zgrep18> fooԁ dоᥱs not takе аᴡɑy tһе һunɡer Αⅼlaһ tаkes away tһe h∪ᥒgᥱr
<zgrep18> you want to NOT show it?
<zgrep18> "strangling you in the kitchen" "no wait how can you evGRRRKRKRKRK"
<julius17> and https://restic.readthedocs.io/en/latest/070_encryption.html
<julius17> I've used a button with the 7segment to count up and with the sensor ive used an led to test im wiring them up correct
<julius17> Hey. Is there any good way to set auto away on idle/
<julius17> Then please do so.
<otti14> j416: could you elaborate more on "using another index"?
<otti14> .engage
<otti14> well he didnt promise anything
<otti14> i am usin certbot.  how should i schedule updating my old certs?
<Monkeh14> one min and ill be testing. just hooked up now. but arduino software takes ages to load for some reason
<Monkeh14> (unreg) <yandex_browser> execi: of course.  yes, there can be padding between
<Monkeh14> tell it all
<Monkeh14> jim: Correct! :)
<Monkeh14> TheRealNoob, before or after the RAM MAfia cartel in china getting up the prices?
<Monkeh14> math101: not sure what that example should be about
<Hamcha_> Running Ubuntu SERVER latest, 
<Hamcha_> 'fetch me this url'
<Hamcha_> i guess i need to be in the news next month to prepare
<Hamcha_> :h system(
<Hamcha_> yitz, one sec
<xyz15> I guess point . f == fmap f . point
<xyz15> as109: sorry, yeah that is confusing yes, the way these equations are written doesn't translate to single line text well at all
<xyz15> https://i.imgflip.com/1i6lbn.jpg
<xyz15> Triffid_Hunter, I didn't say can't, I said the opposite.
<xyz15> "signal" sure
<Ankhers9> it's not kilowatts
<Ankhers9> fromBeyond, I'll just note in passing that there is a channel #awk, in case you need to check with a bunch of folks who know stuff ;)
<Ankhers9> So the file /srv/salt/states/base/myfile.txt is referenced via salt://myfile.txt
<Ankhers9> like, how to divide polynomial x^2 + 2x + 1 by polynomial (x+2) with remainder
<Ankhers9> but do try working with turned around mouse
<Ankhers9> right, but the dynamics of legacy systems is a strong contender 
<revprez_anz> ...hopefully that'll no longer get me banned for saying it :P
<revprez_anz>         hashed)         __style=${FAST_THEME_NAME}hashed-command;;
<revprez_anz> log_statement = none
<ariabuckles14> Do you think a 670 MHz -3 dB bandwidth is sufficient for digital data up to 500 Mbps?
<ariabuckles14> here is a CAT charge up and explosion: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_V6fJh_eSI
<ariabuckles14> Exterminador: without password as in he can't login?
<ariabuckles14> I'm going to go for no on that one
<filcab5> kirk781: mx-linux ? https://opensource.com/article/18/2/mx-linux-17-distro-beginners "After testing this baby out for three weeks, I can honestly say that I've never been more satisfied with an operating system."
<filcab5> I suppose it's rather interesting what causes the side effects? Is that magic that happens inside the entry code of a thunk?
<filcab5> perhaps it's as easy as let stderr = stdout in ... ?
<intermezzo2> [...] is the description for the option itself, everything after the : is related to the arguments it takes
<intermezzo2> I know the theory, no need to explain. just insecure about it lol
<acfrazier6> I do 90% of stuff in the terminal anyway
<acfrazier6> autopsy: i did but nothing happend
<Orez8> hrnz just quickly calculated that in the head
<Orez8> I got a fairly modern i5, 16GB ram and ssd
<Orez8> caskit: Haskell, here. :)
<percY-19> azulakina: it's also subject to easier exploit
<percY-19> 10000 kWh per year. not too bafd
<percY-19> mqsf - I did change that, so I don't remember what the default is
<percY-19> kludge: i’ve got something for the vintage love in you
<waxb___27> why you will recieve a call?
<waxb___27> That's precisely why the terms are different – because they mean different things. Which is why in the beginning of this conversation, I advised dunpeal to quit translating.
<waxb___27> now im dying to know what gnomovision is, i wonder if it predated gnome
<waxb___27> List
<panikovsky10> Wow, talk about perks.  That's one lucky cat.
<panikovsky10> does it matter? it's still a least three minor versions until it's usable :)
<panikovsky10> So really f'(x) = f'(0) for all x
<jarib16> pingfloyd: hasty generalization
<jarib16> pf.conf(5) does document state handling, did you take a look at that?
<jarib16> i guess int-e's matrix encodes the pt in it
<jarib16> I'm just saying they assume it this time for the student to guess
<jarib16> who is WE?
<jarib16> but I'm shit tired this thursday morning
<jwheare10> at least it keeps the settings that I had previously
<jwheare10> a lol a day keeps the doc away.
<jwheare10> <Jewish_Monk> Is there any way to auto run multiple commands upon connecting to a server? I am using "autosendcmd" to automatically identify a user, but I also want to ask a room for an invite and then join that room.
<vlee5> when I connect with wvdial it returns local ip address(inet) remote ip address(destination) and dns server 1 :213.205.32.70 and 2: 213.205.36.70
<vlee5> no void *
<vlee5> streetvillains, is tehre something i can help you with?
<vlee5> We need people testing the code :)
<Guest7570> and #fortinet is still spammed the hell out lol
<Guest7570> err, got, didn't buy that piece.
<Guest7570> because of caching
<irsol1> im0nde: if you don't have a publicly routable IP, this is a non-starter
<irsol1> spaces: the limitations of the PI 3 could undermine all the power savings basically.
<irsol1> lin_noob: it's not about being important, it's about marketers wanting to know where to direct all their spam (among other things)
<irsol1> yes, set -x is called "xtrace"
<ben21> I've learned better than to assume other peoples' competence =p
<ben21> it's Arduino
<ben21> apparently it was the IMF that forced them to sell the mines in the first place in return for aid. The sold for millions, while the mines make billions yearly.
<roflbox18> but the way I wrote it is recommended for one-liners in IRC
<roflbox18> let me get a link
<roflbox18> and they are both put into a timestamp field without timezone
<voidlily8> no wonder its having trouble
<voidlily8> And I apologize for absolutely ignoring the instructions
<voidlily8> adrian_1908: yeah, but that'd be braindead :)
<voidlily8> morning, you hosers.
<voidlily8> ohh noo extra kludgy code?
<yasoob_>    -> Cue long list of these for every possible type in this container
<yasoob_> and deleted the vardir
<yasoob_> n3xuz, no problem.
<yasoob_> haha thanks!
<yasoob_> So i guess i missedsth
<BradMc> (unreg) <yandex_browser> manny: that's why i put spaces around multiplication operator (binary *) and do not put space after indirection operator (unary *)
<BradMc> it doesn't :)
<zouhair25> apparent collision with curry, et. al.
<zouhair25> or Free Vector...
<zouhair25> friendofafriend: yep, TS100, impressive device
<zouhair25> bdie scales up to 2V if you can cool it
<dschoepe_> pingfloyd i know
<dschoepe_> right, why not use halide directly
<dschoepe_> it works on my desktop, but not on my laptop, and both are running nearly identical installs of Debian 9
<dschoepe_> and not caring about the data...
<apw29> by saying 'nice' I means if you think something is terrible you are free to invent it yourself.
<apw29> i have 3 headphones and one iem
<killtheliterate6> and led strips, are typically 60 leds per meter
<killtheliterate6> the google english->french is fanfuckingtastic
<Genesis-> "Show for single layout" That was turned off.
<Genesis-> Even now the thing lags so I type too much thinking nothing happening
<Genesis-> yeah, each variant has many configs.
<joako21> Chikkuri:  you mean using  arccos[ (v.w)/(||v||*||w||) ]  to get the angle between v and w ?
<joako21> i think it means that it requires an invitation
<joako21> I've heard, here I think, that if your dog is afraid of the roomba then what you gotta do is yell at the roomba in front of it, establishing that you are still the dominant member of the pack
<Kingsy1> but interspecies differences are nice and clear
<Kingsy1> michalrus: Disable -Werror for one module, in which you define `useConstraint :: HasCallStack => ()`.
<Helio-> from that screen, it looks like you have too much idle cpu and not enough ram
#ubuntu-tw 2018-09-30
<Helio-> I bought a bluetooth usb adapter for my headphones and the signal is really bad. Is that normal?
<Helio-> UncleDrax: "you should work on" in the sense of "this idea doesnt make sense, you need to improve it" or "this idea makes sense, somebody should do this"
<Helio-> that works for IP, but not for ARP
<Helio-> The device I have does not have a direct command available to do the prepend.
<Sergobot27> Looks like maybe awk could solve it.
<Sergobot27> \phy1729: ack and sorry ... misunderstood my irc client :-)
<Sergobot27> smudge: See the trick? We can run `act2` but remember `a` at the same time.
<[TwistedJail]> cluelessperson: That's rather bothersome...
<[TwistedJail]> varesa hot there as well ?
<[TwistedJail]> Nothing
<[TwistedJail]> i have this one https://i.ytimg.com/vi/kwuhnN6FAck/maxresdefault.jpg
<aso26> KDE: We're here to make your life easier :)
<aso26> which is why they are spamming
<cim2095> it comes with pretty huge-bore tips
<cim2095> patch it
<cim2095> dmwit: thanks, I am trying to get "up to isomorphism" . let me paste something ...
<Taiki3> cgit?
<Taiki3> 「GIF image data, version 89a, 312 x 364」
<Taiki3> in v6-only networks
<svm_invictvs18> do these things just come naturally
<svm_invictvs18> thanks, i'll try it
<svm_invictvs18> is usb3 faster than a 5400rpm internal mechanical hard drive
<svm_invictvs18> oh cool never thought of that
<ammmze9> well, that's why in parsec `many empty` throws an exception
<ammmze9> and the syntax varies
<jrewing> Copenhagen_Bram: judging from the output it seems to be networking problems cause by the other end
<jrewing> in my world, the sum of two submodules is the submodule of all the sums of elements in those submodules. I call such a sum a(n internal) direct sum if eauch element has a unique decomposition into summands in the corresponding submodules.
<xificurC> (the asmedia one is an addon with hardware backdoors) 
<xificurC> he is trying to send hax box info to his mail
<wagaf8> so if old docs like https://www.ietf.org/rfc/ien/ien2.txt only talk about TCP but not IP, that's why
<wagaf8> Zexaron: can you post a screenshot of them?
<jolt14> the type theory? I don't know all the details
<jolt14> I do not care enough to figure out how to get it to work in opera .. i just play them in firefox or chrome lol
<jolt14> Which is what the traversal would take.
<jolt14> Is like using somebody else to read you the numbers off the phonebook.
<jolt14> the second point is not that important, since if the C people wanted, they could just write static themselves
<cookiebow> HenryDance: oh, is the current_contact_level condition always 0 or can it be more?
<cookiebow> It looks like we don't have a page for "new in your Indieweb experience" yet. Would you like to create it? https://indieweb.org/s/11Jm (Or just say "new in your Indieweb experience is ____", a sentence describing the term)
<cookiebow> so it is Identity a -> Identity b
<cookiebow>  1048576
<HowardChung>  /msg NickServ help
 * HowardChung Orz
<dbarrett10> jeffmr for now just disregard the video card audio outputs
<dbarrett10> What a pita
<agonzalez> Measured the fluke with rigol, and vice versa
<agonzalez> Roll it out only for the Chinese and Indians. Let them hack each other since they like to hack everything else. Then a decade later we'll know what to patch and the rest of us can have secure ipv6.
<oxc> hehe nice, we'll get to ion currents later then
<oxc> @eol
<thrasher19414> I just assume most people are as disinterested and nonchalant as me.
<thrasher19414> I don't think it needs anything beyond C++17
<thrasher19414> autopsy: If you don't feel comfortable on the hardware side I have another option for you
<moho15> vs. a snapshot-based package manager
<moho15> Corvus`: you're the rusky
<moho15> osse: this is what it show now https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/brhWshgdhT/
<moho15> bjpenn: and?
<DemonTwin10> but the linker doesn't help you
<DemonTwin10> or at the right place with the wrong attitude
<DemonTwin10> machine independent
<DemonTwin10> I do like the price A LOT better though
<DemonTwin10> TinoDidriksen: I know, but most there is statistics
<DemonTwin10> 「Sapphire AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 Nitro+ 8GB HBM2 Grafikkarte 2xHDMI/2xDP | eBay」
<weijunli> my switch died some way, i split the wires of the new fans, then attached the connector from the old fan - soldered a little to get a better connection, electrical tape around it. this cannot harm the switch in any way, can it?
<weijunli> Hi, I am new to git, I mean I have been using for a while, but I don't understand why when i use git clone https://github.com/spjy/cosmos-web.git doesn't clone some files such as .env.example or other files with no name just .extentions. could someone please  explain this?
<jtopian5> firas i've messed with LILO and loop devices before.
<jtopian5> yo mofo
<Jaykul6> unfortunately, i haven't much experience with it for those fts
<Jaykul6> was priceless to have Donald Ducky Mallard discurse about the delicious Maillard reaction on steak X-P
<Jaykul6> ah i get it
<Jaykul6> they;re all amateurs that I see
<shodan4514> d1rewolf: a device on my network
<shodan4514> Oh, actually, I think I saved some screenshot from my Canon Digital Rebel
<shodan4514> just a story
<ryanponce_> But typically you don't push after each commit
<ryanponce_> hmm..  thanks solar .. interesting and worrying at the same time...
<ryanponce_> win 119
<ryanponce_> maybe from ctor but then you to enter x, y and height too
<exio425> the error: postgres@postgres FATAL:  password authentication failed for user "postgres"
<exio425> $_SERVER[‘REMOTE_ADDR’]
<exio425> [REDDIT] GUI v0.12.3.0 & CLI v0.12.3.0 (both with direct Ledger support) megathread (self.Monero) | 94 points (98.0%) | 113 comments | Posted by dEBRUYNE_1 | Created at 2018-08-27 - 14:11:39
<exio425> https://forums.plex.tv/t/can-plexamp-read-and-use-m3u-playlists/234179/9
<camfl20> Yeah but what wavelength laser?
<camfl20> sud0x3, huh?
<camfl20> but ux wise it might not be relevant to show those notifications
<camfl20> domhnall: socialism = direct democracy across all aspects of society, particularly denoting the work place. communism = originally a term describing a utopian stateless, classles, moneyless society (the end goal of socialism)
<camfl20> https://i.imgur.com/7b0PKPU.jpg
<camfl20> is it hard to get started with?
<EvanCarroll4> Just need that TotalFinder update
<EvanCarroll4> darkmeson: if they got access to evil maid you, they have access to your entire system anyway
<EvanCarroll4> I find the regular wick just clogs up in a few secs
<EvanCarroll4> also, i forgot that the type in question was a custom pointer type, so it's even more appropriate
<EvanCarroll4> cat pi.txt
<Kristine14> It's not ready yet
<Kristine14> Evening
<Kristine14> you may not remeber me, but you have helped me more than once in the past.
<Kristine14> ScottKevill: that's why I usually prefer verniers
<Kristine14> ritsuka wut?
<privatereese7> even without your vpn providers support, its EXTREMELY EASY to track traffic back to its real source
<privatereese7> nils_2: no results,right ?
<dlech22> i started with slackware back in about 1994/5
<dlech22> Does that have anything to do with it?
<dlech22> endojelly: many CLI tools don't have interpreters inside
<dlech22> it was converted from a foxpro database, actually, and the reason i used csv is that i had tools that could deal with that many columns in a csv, but none of my foxpro APIs could handle more than 256 columns
<Deusdeorum> e is a constant, so differentiating it gives 0
<Deusdeorum> Never mind. I thought you were objecting to my reply to dzackg.
<Deusdeorum> well this conversation with no links to any papers sure is stimulating
<Deusdeorum> jim I want to mount fedora-root to /mnt/root
<bornjre> i thought their argument for using toothpaste was that it lasted longer
<bornjre> Zarutian: sounds good, I was thinking of MD4 and up, RIPEMD160, and SHA256. It was kind of confusing when I read that the input must be a multiple of 512 without also mentioning that the input will contain at a minimum (the injective bit) and the 64 bit (bit length).
<copart28> VitoG, something secure, and something rock solid
<copart28> reboot   system boot  4.15.0-30-generi Fri Aug 10 00:44   still running
<Adluc3> ima be real impressed by gettin it up there on a 16 core part
<Adluc3> do you need /etc/netplan instead of /etc/network/interfaces?
<Adluc3> adamw: thanks! I gave the dmach the dnf history sqlite file from my machine and he was able to prepare a patch so I can test it tomorrow..
<miss_jwo> the background was weird on desktop too but is just a background
<miss_jwo> it has a small upfront cost from a handshake, but that's about it
<miss_jwo> sarex: Are you sure the ISO written to USB is not corrupted?
<miss_jwo> hmm I have not found that in the C++ standard, can you cite please?
<davl21> How can I get cabal to _not_ connect to the internet?
<davl21> ok, thanks anyway
<davl21> Same problem. Not enough mud in the Sun.
<davl21> man my keyboard skills next to none
<davl21> we've had a pirate radio operator here in the california bay area for a while too, I forget his name though
<georgeto> hi, i want to use dd to backup a slightly faulty hdd to another hdd (via a netcat pipe, but that shouldn't matter for this problem)
<georgeto> packets from these hosts (the IP addresses of those subnet routers) if they're going to and from me (the linksys router)" - is that sufficient?
<georgeto> I pasted it from my terminal
<georgeto> evanesoteric: https://i.imgur.com/6cRL7t9.jpg
<georgeto> alwyn: Looks like bash globbing supports some regular expression like stuff.
<georgeto> I'll link the status thread in the tree closure message
<LzrdKing_> i take it back, my ping does an AAAA lookup
<LzrdKing_> it's like they try to think of anything crazy to deep-fry and it becomes a Carnival staple.
<LzrdKing_> I just get tired of the linux snobbery
<LzrdKing_> do you propose to always keep this value in a common header and include that in both decl and def locations?
<LzrdKing_> my tmux screwed up for a second so I can't read the previous chat apparently
<creyc> hah, i think the sleeper on the channel waits for me to speak then launches his spam bots
<creyc> if you modify the buffer and then do :wq again (a second time) it will not quit
<Smjert15> cause those are expensive
<Smjert15> rasca: yes. could you elaborate a bit?
<Smjert15> friends dont let friends Trump
<Smjert15> depends on the definition
<spill> mwilson do you a song for me im curious what kind of music you like?
<spill> j2mb0: depends on distro too, command might be different, research it. though it doesn't really do much special besides what i said above
<spill> [Dan Fixes Coin-Ops] Thing I like watching the week after Twitter does something stupid:Latest wave of Twitter refugees roll in - some of them are ANGRY about THINGS because on Twitter, ANGER and SNARK makes NUMBERS go UP and makes EXCITING BRAIN CHEMICALS HAPPEN.A few d...
<bgiannan6> b2coutts: so you can literally get all kinds of crap as eigenvalues
<bgiannan6> so, you decided that the windwos world was the place to start hunting?
<bgiannan6> happens elsewhere as well
<bgiannan6> it's a USB device.
<dizko> Southern_Gentlem: till i figure out what the difference are, i wouldn't
<dizko> which way is better:
<dizko> yeah okay now I see
<dizko> Smashcat: take your "observations" elsewhere. This is a support channel.
<dizko> bahamas: So you have two components: One state part and some result.
<dizko> triceratux: hey, that's what I know!
<gbee> That is what.
<gbee> there is a way to cancel pending authorizations
<Dan-Bennett27> Caspan: try `find /Volumes/Mount/ -type d -or -type f | wc -l`
<Dan-Bennett27> and we've deployed a metric shit ton of those switches
<Dan-Bennett27> perhaps it's becoming Moar Complicated not Moar Bettererer
#ubuntu-tw 2019-09-27
<blueocean> ?
